# LAWDY LAWDY It's HOT! Driveler #181



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

Later ya'll, it's my Friday, off to da beach with the sisters!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Later ya'll, it's my Friday, off to da beach with the sisters!!



 Have fun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Later ya'll, it's my Friday, off to da beach with the sisters!!



Keebs = Imabouttatyoneon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Later ya'll, it's my Friday, off to da beach with the sisters!!





Safe travels and hava blast gal, you deserve it !!! 




Drivelers be shakin you all night/day LOOOOOOONG !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



Thanks for starting a new one MizCrickett! 



Keebs said:


> Later ya'll, it's my Friday, off to da beach with the sisters!!



Have a blast at da beach Keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Sposed to be taking Jag to his softball practice right now, but locked my keys in the truck and MizT isn't here with my extra key!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for starting a new one MizCrickett!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a blast at da beach Keebsy!






Here's another good one by The Vespers


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sposed to be taking Jag to his softball practice right now, but locked my keys in the truck and MizT isn't here with my extra key!



Oops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Furthermore, it's a 45 min. ride over there and don't have anyone's ph# to call to see if it's raining there. It is raining here at my house. Another


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Furthermore, it's a 45 min. ride over there and don't have anyone's ph# to call to see if it's raining there. It is raining here at my house. Another



Dang....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Furthermore, it's a 45 min. ride over there and don't have anyone's ph# to call to see if it's raining there. It is raining here at my house. Another



Give me a drink of water Leroy, Give me a drink of water NO, If I could get to the mercy man he's give me some I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Dang....



The woman that more or less runs it is out of town, normally she would be there and we have her ph#.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't know if I'm going to make this practice. Unfortunately, they wanted everyone there to take a team pic, because one of the former team members passed away!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Here's another good one by The Vespers




Hairly Leg ain't no rocker . . plays music that makes  you want to shoot yoself in da head . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Sposed to be taking Jag to his softball practice right now, but locked my keys in the truck and MizT isn't here with my extra key!




Chiefbro ='s Pookie...


I keep a key in my gas port, NO not that one, the one on the truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hairly Leg ain't no rocker . . plays music that makes  you want to shoot yoself in da head . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine doesn't lock or open from the inside of the truck, just pull open.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Have fun Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if I'm going to make this practice. Unfortunately, they wanted everyone there to take a team pic, because one of the former team members passed away!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hairly Leg ain't no rocker . . plays music that makes  you want to shoot yoself in da head . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My leg is not HAIRLY or hairy. They took the cast off last week. If you read back you'd know that already


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> My leg is not HAIRLY or hairy. They took the cast off last week. If you read back you'd know that already



Congrats on getting it off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> My leg is not HAIRLY or hairy. They took the cast off last week. If you read back you'd know that already





Sorry , prayers fo yo hairless leggzzz, hope you're doing betta. 



Gotta get ready fo werk.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Congrats on getting it off.



They had to take it off cause they messed it up & it was causing a pressure point on the bottom of my foot. I wouldn't let them put another one on. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry , prayers fo yo hairless leggzzz, hope you're doing betta.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get ready of werk.




Slowly getting better. I've not used the crutches today but still can't put all my weight on it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> They had to take it off cause they messed it up & it was causing a pressure point on the bottom of my foot. I wouldn't let them put another one on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stay off that foot or they might put a cast back on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Rode al the way over to Jag's practice and didn't see the team at either park they practice at.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stay off that foot or they might put a cast back on



No No 



Jeff C. said:


> Rode al the way over to Jag's practice and didn't see the team at either park they practice at.



Wow... maybe they cancelled them due to weather


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Crickett said:


> No No
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... maybe they cancelled them due to weather



Probably so, that's what I tried to tell MizT before I left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got most of one pasture bush hogged. It was plumb dark and when I was heading to the barn I saw something white just out of the headlights, it was the neighbor's 2 horses. I ran'em back into their property, but the fence is down and they came back out. I ran them back in again and put the tractor up. That was the 3rd time today, I've already told them the fence was down. Those horses know right where to just walk out and come over here now, and I've got no fence. They can roam anywhere, even out to the road.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2015)

as ol Hank sits drinkin in bainbridge, it's a fine evenin


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 23, 2015)

Hankus said:


> as ol Hank sits drinkin in bainbridge, it's a fine evenin



 i'm nekkid and afraid.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2015)

oh lawd he ain gots no sox on


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro ='s Pookie...
> 
> 
> I keep a key in my gas port, NO not that one, the one on the truck.




I keep a spare in the toolbox on da truck


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2015)

ya know wy, most of mine jus needed a jumper wire


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

Hankus said:


> ya know wy, most of mine jus needed a jumper wire


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish mine would still work wid a jumper wire


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2015)

nicer an newer ain always better, jus usually more convienient


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

Hankus said:


> nicer an newer ain always better, jus usually more convienient



tru dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Mernin kids... Picking up where I left off this morning! Homerbro needs a vacation!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 24, 2015)

mernin homerbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2015)

2 mo hrs..... I hope


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good Morning and  HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood and Wycliff. 

Blood, I believe that you have just about got this week made.  Looks like all of  the other drivelers must be still getting their "beauty sleep" this morning.  I sent your boss a "hall pass" and a "vacation voucher" for you as I think that you desperately need another round of vacation days.  I know that it must be really hard to have to do the work of two people instead of just one these days.  

Our friend Gobblin must be getting some rest this morning as well.  Of course, he might already be up at their mountain cabin again and I don't blame him at all as it must be a little cooler up there, and shucks, he can always fall into the mountain streams and get a nice refreshing cold feeling real quick that way.  


I've got a doctors appointment this morning at 9 AM with my "family doctor" so I hope that she gives me a good report and  really makes my weekend that way.

I know that Gobblin should show up most any second now and it doesn't matter just where he is, because he keeps all of us supplied with a fresh pot of fresh brewed "eye opener" right on schedule every day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning Wy and bog

Quack sure seems to be missing and I thought he had to work.   

Well the coffee is brewed and the suds are cold.   Hopefully you will be getting off at scheduled time blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and  HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood and Wycliff.
> 
> Blood, I believe that you have just about got this week made.  Looks like all of  the other drivelers must be still getting their "beauty sleep" this morning.  I sent your boss a "hall pass" and a "vacation voucher" for you as I think that you desperately need another round of vacation days.  I know that it must be really hard to have to do the work of two people instead of just one these days.
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Wy and bog
> 
> Quack sure seems to be missing and I thought he had to work.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and the suds are cold.   Hopefully you will be getting off at scheduled time blood.



Still got one more day boys


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Still got one more day boys



You don't normally work Fri into Sat morn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You don't normally work Fri into Sat morn.



No sir sure don't. Starting the first phase of our overhauling all the equipment in the plant.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2015)

Blood, you rolling up the cords?

I am headed in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Good morning.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good Morning Jeffro.

I see some horses out in your yard that are calling your name this morning!!!!!  

Ride um' Cowboy......all the way back to their owners front door step and then tell him that he owes you $460 for the damage done by his horses in your garden !!!  

Maybe then, he might get the message to fix his dang fence.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

morning kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood, you rolling up the cords?
> 
> I am headed in.



Tools put away sir! Setting outside watching a big doe an 2 little ones feed in the yard!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Tools put away sir! Setting outside watching a big doe an 2 little ones feed in the yard!


One could say I'm grocery shopping!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2015)

good morning y'all, Drive by.. i catch up later, busy at work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2015)

Homo??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Jeffro.
> 
> I see some horses out in your yard that are calling your name this morning!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yep.....the grass is greener on my side, Mike! 

They got a bellyful all night long feeding in my pasture. I knew they wouldn't go anywhere and sure enough they were right where I last saw them last night.

Gathered up the tools, barbed wire, and some fence post to go ahead and fix it once and for all. Don't look like the owners are going to do it. She's a widow woman and her daughter, don't know if there's a man in the house or not anymore.

I don't even know if they are aware that the horses are out again.

Fixin to play cowboy and fence mender! This was not on my agenda for today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lots of folks on such a small Island. I SHOULD be there. Waiting on the 5:00 weigh in @ Bill fish tourney.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Look familiar Jeff C.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nobody workin today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....the grass is greener on my side, Mike!
> 
> They got a bellyful all night long feeding in my pasture. I knew they wouldn't go anywhere and sure enough they were right where I last saw them last night.
> 
> ...



If you would just keep your grass cut they wouldn't want to come over!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you would just keep your grass cut they wouldn't want to come over!!



that's what I was thinking..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

me too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 24, 2015)

Moanin ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look familiar Jeff C.



Yes Ma'am! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you would just keep your grass cut they wouldn't want to come over!!





rydert said:


> that's what I was thinking..........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> me too.



 

They were in grazing Heaven over here!



Wycliff said:


> Moanin ya'll



Moanin Wy!

I just got the horses back in after a few neighbor's pitched in for a minute, but then had to leave. I finally called 911 to get Animal Control out here. In the mean time, a lady cop showed up and we managed to get them to follow us back in the fence. I went to another neighbor's and got some sweet feed, that did the trick.

Animal control never showed up and the neighbor that owns them wasn't even home. I barely got the fence patched just until I can get back out there to run a few strands of barb wire, but some of the posts are even rotted off at the ground. 

I've got some metal drive in posts, so I'll probably stick a few of them in to help keep the wire up.

I'm ringin wet and bout wore out already. Shoulda been cutting grass, but got 10 million sticks and limbs to pick up after that storm.......everywhere! 

Saw where the power company just walked some of that fence down to get into that neighbor's property while working all night the other night too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh......'Bert', daughter's dog is back! She moved back home, again.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 24, 2015)

Chief = animal whisperer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief = animal whisperer



I've seen the lil ol widow lady neighbor get them back by shakin a feed bucket and makin her lil "woooooo" call, so I started doing it. That lady cop busted out laughin and said, "what are you doin?" I said, "I'm tryin to remember the lil old ladies horsey call".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Had to grab a couple tuner sammiches, hadn't even had any brekfus!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 24, 2015)

waiting on my rental car, then we're headed out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Holy Schmoly!!! It's sweltering out here and I'm bleedin like a stuck pig wrapped up in the briers and barbed wire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

It's so hot, I saw a dog chasin a cat.....they were both walkin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2015)

30 more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2015)

Network down at work last night, last one tonight til Monday.  Sounds like erybody gotz sumpin goin on this weekend !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't driven my car in almost 3 weeks & some how managed to get 2 nails stuck in 2 separate tires


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Network down at work last night, last one tonight til Monday.  Sounds like erybody gotz sumpin goin on this weekend !!



Not much here. I've got a party/cookout, gathering at friends tomorrow from noon to 6:00, then I travel ALL day on Sunday. MY longest trip, to Oklahoma City.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I haven't driven my car in almost 3 weeks & some how managed to get 2 nails stuck in 2 separate tires



Miz Crickett got some of mine and Pookie's luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

I wish Pookie would come back, I don't like havin ALL the bad luck!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much here. I've got a party/cookout, gathering at friends tomorrow from noon to 6:00, then I travel ALL day on Sunday. MY longest trip, to Oklahoma City.



Dang.....you driving or flying? 



Jeff C. said:


> Miz Crickett got some of mine and Pookie's luck.



Yep. But I think my hubby picked up those nails somewhere. He's been the only one to drive my car in the past 3 weeks but he only used it once or twice. 



Jeff C. said:


> I wish Pookie would come back, I don't like havin ALL the bad luck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Network down at work last night, last one tonight til Monday.  Sounds like erybody gotz sumpin goin on this weekend !!


Going to the blast Sunday. The boy is meeting us there. That's all.


Crickett said:


> I haven't driven my car in almost 3 weeks & some how managed to get 2 nails stuck in 2 separate tires


Somebody in twouble.


Jeff C. said:


> Not much here. I've got a party/cookout, gathering at friends tomorrow from noon to 6:00, then I travel ALL day on Sunday. MY longest trip, to Oklahoma City.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Never been to the blast on Sunday. Maye less crowded.
Neighbor just started that well drilling again. So much for a nice quiet evening.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't hear you


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

type louder


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> type louder



you too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I haven't driven my car in almost 3 weeks & some how managed to get 2 nails stuck in 2 separate tires









Jeff C. said:


> Not much here. I've got a party/cookout, gathering at friends tomorrow from noon to 6:00, then I travel ALL day on Sunday. MY longest trip, to Oklahoma City.





That's a LOOOOOOONG haul Chiefbro, safe travels !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Dang.....you driving or flying?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. But I think my hubby picked up those nails somewhere. He's been the only one to drive my car in the past 3 weeks but he only used it once or twice.



Driving unfortunately! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never been to the blast on Sunday. Maye less crowded.
> Neighbor just started that well drilling again. So much for a nice quiet evening.





hdm03 said:


> huh?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't hear you





hdm03 said:


> type louder





gobbleinwoods said:


> you too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never been to the blast on Sunday. Maye less crowded.
> Neighbor just started that well drilling again. So much for a nice quiet evening.





Blast will be dead on Sunday unless you get there early, vendors packing up and headed home.  Stop by and get some 'o Bigelows spice/rub !! 



Somebody tell Pookie there's a Ameristep blind fo sale in the S&S . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blast will be dead on Sunday unless you get there early, vendors packing up and headed home.  Stop by and get some 'o Bigelows spice/rub !!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody tell Pookie there's a Ameristep blind fo sale in the S&S . .




Sometimes you can get some good deals, folks would rather sale it cheap than pack it back up and tote it home !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like we going to blast tomorrow. The boy and futregrandbabymama are looking at houses Sunday. Already goy bigs rubx2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2015)

'Bout that time . .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Going to the blast Sunday. The boy is meeting us there. That's all.
> 
> Somebody in twouble.



I need new tires anyways so it's ok. 



Jeff C. said:


> Driving unfortunately!



Dang that's gonna be a long trip. I remember when I was 20, me & a friend drove to Denver, CO. Stayed 2 days then drove back home......In January  GA got hit with an ice storm & we had nearly 60° weather in Denver.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody tell Pookie there's a Ameristep blind fo sale in the S&S . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2015)

Once a long sleeve cotton shirt gets wet, its worse than trying to slither out of a body-sized Chinese finger trap.


Whats up party people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2015)

Hiya lilbro !!  Waitin on 7am . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2015)

Where's Homerbro ??


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 25, 2015)

It's getting late


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Homerbro ??



im here bro... tons of werk going on up in dis place right now!!! 

munys good tho


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, I guess since I slept a couple of hours late this morning, I know that Quack and Blood have finished their work and gone home for much needed rest and to count their money.  

I am lazy this morning and I need to get a shower and get my rear in gear.  I think that I will go up to the country and pull the cards from my cams today and check on things while I am up there.

Hope everyone has a good day and hopefully find a way to be as cool as possible.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2015)

Everyone seems to be handling being where they are, so I slept in this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2015)

Mornin......no horses to wrangle this mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2015)

Garden picked and a little weeding done.  Now for some b'fast of eggs and sausage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2015)

Had to break down and cut some wet grass this mornin, but not before I picked up about 3 wheelbarrows of sticks though. Got about 90% of mine cut, the ol home place will have to wait til I get back, unless Jag works on it.

Gotta go pickup a rental!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2015)

D             E                   D


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2015)

Back from the Blast. Good to see some Woody friends. Ran into Blood and family again at Bass Pro. Now it's pool time and ribeyes on the grill later.
Oh blood, tell your wife I said hey.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back from the Blast. Good to see some Woody friends. Ran into Blood and family again at Bass Pro. Now it's pool time and ribeyes on the grill later.
> Oh blood, tell your wife I said hey.



I will... You should check yo pockets... She has been to jail so many times for purse snatching an pick pocketing it ain't funny!!! Gal went for a ride down town fo stealing Infameal one time... Ain't no stoppin her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> D             E                   D




Well, lemme livin it up a tad!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I will... You should check yo pockets... She has been to jail so many times for purse snatching an pick pocketing it ain't funny!!! Gal went for a ride down town fo stealing Infameal one time... Ain't no stoppin her!



Wonder what she is going to do with the lint from mine?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wonder what she is going to do with the lint from mine?



Put it with her lint stash.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. Think my beer should be good and cold by now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Think my beer should be good and cold by now.



Evenin Pops! Oops, that reminds me I left some in a cooler in the truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2015)

Grilt some salmon... An some vegetables... Ain't sure what kind.. don't ask!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2015)

gobblein? EE?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2015)

Someone is sleeping on the job!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2015)

Catch yall on the flip side!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein? EE?



Just didn't think anyone else was up.   Have a safe journey.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein? EE?





Jeff C. said:


> Someone is sleeping on the job!





Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall on the flip side!




Jeffro, 

Sorry that I missed you earlier this morning.  I also hope that you have a safe trip out to Oklahoma City too.  I know that is a long, long drive and I am just glad that I don't have to make that trip.  Last time, I was in Oklahoma, I flew into Dallas and got a rental car and drove on up to Madill, Oklahoma as that is where one of my large customers is located.  It is some pretty horse country out there for sure.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Just didn't think anyone else was up.   Have a safe journey.




Gobblin, I am just lazy this weekend myself.  I did go up to the country yesterday BUT I didn't even go into the woods to check my cameras.  That was a very hot 90 degrees to me yesterday so I drove home early and just took it easy last night as well.

I also slept a little late this morning and just now eating some breakfast etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2015)

Mernin kids..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2015)

Just chillin with the wife !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just chillin with the wife !!



Yous werkin tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous werkin tonight?



I've been busy this morning.  Garden, putting veggies in the freezer and just finished making 6 pounds of breakfast chicken sausage and cleaning up the grinder.  Time for a BLT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous werkin tonight?





Off today, going back in tomorrow night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2015)

Motor boating.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Motor boating.



"Money can't buy everything but it could buy me a boat"



COOL


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2015)

Went cruisin but not without my trusty Kodak


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2015)

Happy mundy chilren...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2015)

Another cup will make me smile.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well Happy Monday morning to you Blood and Gobblin.

Blood ,looks like you are the loneliest person here on GON all night long as everybody had deserted this place.   It is a shame that nobody was available to keep you awake last night.  

Just wondering if that co-worker of yours has taken his extended vacation yet???  Like maybe July 27, 2015 until December 31, 2062 !!!!!!  

I am glad that Gobblin stopped by and gave me a few large cups of that fresh brewed "eye opener" to help me stay awake this morning.  I bet Gobblin is tired from doing all of that work in his garden this weekend too.

I surely hope that Jeffro made it to Oklahoma City safely.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2015)

Gobblin, do you have some cooler air over your way that I could borrow today????

I am tired of this hot stuff over here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, do you have some cooler air over your way that I could borrow today????
> 
> I am tired of this hot stuff over here.



Bottle up what is out there this morning as it will be warmer today than it was yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Monday morning to you Blood and Gobblin.
> 
> Blood ,looks like you are the loneliest person here on GON all night long as everybody had deserted this place.   It is a shame that nobody was available to keep you awake last night.
> 
> ...



Mernin EE... I had plenty of things to keep me awake last night! young buck is what he is! empty head and here to stay! I will push through and one day (years from now) he will be a good tech as long as I don't kill him first


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

oh mernin GW


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2015)

Morning guys

Man just had a brief but most appercated down pour  Only lasted a few minutes but sure was nice maybe there's some more coming.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Man just had a brief but most appercated down pour  Only lasted a few minutes but sure was nice maybe there's some more coming.



Hope you get some more rain my friend!!! Nice pic you have also!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2015)

Morning yall! 


If yall haven't read this book yet. I recommend that you do.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 27, 2015)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Morning yall!
> 
> 
> If yall haven't read this book yet. I recommend that you do.





Saw the movie, but I'm sure the book is better.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw the movie, but I'm sure the book is better.



I haven't seen the movie yet but the book is really good. I'm sure a lot of it was left out of the movie. It's definitely a must read.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I haven't seen the movie yet but the book is really good. I'm sure a lot of it was left out of the movie. It's definitely a must read.





I'll check it out, the movie was "good," but nowhere near being "great."


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll check it out, the movie was "good," but nowhere near being "great."



The book is his own words. Some of it is told from Taya's perspective but the way he tells some of his stories are hilarious!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

I've really got a bad case of "black hiney" and don't wanna go to werk...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've really got a bad case of "black hiney" and don't wanna go to werk...



Me too! Last night was day 1 of 19 straight for me.... Sure hope the wife is able to get herself something nice with all the overtime I'm about to earn...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2015)

Home from the sweat box.   Long day.   Now to go out to sweat in the garden.   grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from the sweat box.   Long day.   Now to go out to sweat in the garden.   grrrrrrrrrrr



Woman!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Daaaang what a suppa plate my wife sent me, butta beans with pig tails, turkey necks, cheekun n dumplins, kone bread and some sliced up homegrown maters.  Buttabeans were AWESOME !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Woman!!



just like a little girl.   Throw out a challenge and then


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2015)

Quack gona be tooting.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just like a little girl.   Throw out a challenge and then



LOL... 
Did you get my message I sent you via EE444 aka unisockwasha!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey




Still at the beach ?? 





blood on the ground said:


> LOL...
> Did you get my message I sent you via EE444 aka unisockwasha!?



Homerbro back at it . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still at the beach ??





No, got back today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No, got back today





Good deal, know ya'll had fun.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh yeah it was a great trip, Lil Wy had a great time till he got stung by a jelly fish


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still at the beach ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon! Sleepy tonight an can't shake it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Oh yeah it was a great trip, Lil Wy had a great time till he got stung by a jelly fish




Ouch !! 




blood on the ground said:


> I reckon! Sleepy tonight an can't shake it!





Was sleepy earlier, making it fine now.  Those buttabeans, pig tails and turkey necks got me pew pew pewing . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it wrapped around both legs, he is fine now. But he was not a happy camper yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, it wrapped around both legs, he is fine now. But he was not a happy camper yesterday.





Dangit man, did he have to go to a doctor ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, did he have to go to a doctor ??



No, we soaked it in salt water


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Warm salt water with a little ammonia in it


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No, we soaked it in salt water





Wycliff said:


> Warm salt water with a little ammonia in it





Ya peed on lil Wy !!!     Always read/heard that'll work !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's a pig tail


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL...
> Did you get my message I sent you via EE444 aka unisockwasha!?



No and I spoke with him on the land line last night.  




Wycliff said:


> Oh yeah it was a great trip, Lil Wy had a great time till he got stung by a jelly fish



Had that experience once and really would not want to repeat.  



blood on the ground said:


> What's a pig tail



Quack's newest hair style?


Well moanday is in the rearview and 2sday has grabbed me.   Needing some eye opener real bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's a pig tail





Chunk 'o bone/fat/meat that comes from the base of the pig's tail, makes some awesome seasoning and some fine eating along with the turkey necks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Mornin GW, I see EE lurking.  Uneventful night at the chalkmine.  Gotta meeting this morn.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL...
> Did you get my message I sent you via EE444 aka unisockwasha!?




Well hopefully, I will never be known as the "UNIBOMBER"!!!!   (Like Quack is every time he eats butterbeans!!!!!)   




Wycliff said:


> Oh yeah it was a great trip, Lil Wy had a great time till he got stung by a jelly fish



I hate that for lil Wy because that has  tendency to ruin your day at the beach.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya peed on lil Wy !!!     Always read/heard that'll work !!




Oh no, lil Wy got the short end of the stick in this endeavor but hopefully the pain is gone !!!!  






blood on the ground said:


> What's a pig tail



I think that is something that electricians use for hooking up some electrical connections ??!!!!!!!  



OH Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin and also to the very sunburned, Wycliff !!!!


I've got to get busy and process some goods this morning as soon as it gets daylight enough to see well.   Unfortunately,  I am already hot and sweaty.  It feels really humid outside for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No and I spoke with him on the land line last night.
> 
> 
> Quack's newest hair style?
> ...





Well when I talked to Blood last night, he told me that he had hit the big-time lottery and was going to retire.......then unfortunately he woke up realized that he was only dreaming.  Just then, the door bell was ringing and when he answered it, there was Gobblin standing at the door with a big pot of coffee in one hand and a bag full of money in the other to give to him just for because Gobblin and Blood are such good friends !!!!!  



Well I guess the good thing for Quack is that he still has some hair, not like me as I wore most of mine off by making too many U-turns underneath the covers over the years.  



I definitely need some of that "eye opener" juice this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

The Sleep Monsta done jumped all ova me..



Good day all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning smart folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

stay off the roads in Paulding for a while boys.... my son is getting his drivers license this mernin.. dude drives like a woman... a 95 year old woman


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> stay off the roads in Paulding for a while boys.... my son is getting his drivers license this mernin.. dude drives like a woman... a 95 year old woman



He drives in the hammer lane 15 mph lower than the speed limit?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He drives in the hammer lane 15 mph lower than the speed limit?



No he takes curves down to the last second before turning the wheel


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm still on Island Time......... 
Can ya tell we had fun?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm still on Island Time.........
> Can ya tell we had fun?



 we need a like button


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2015)

Great pic; keebs.  Didn't know you were a twin!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> we need a like button


 thanks, that works!


hdm03 said:


> Great pic; keebs.  Didn't know you were a twin!


 Have gotten that most of my life............. wasn't so bad when I was in High School 'cause my hair was down to almost my waist, thick and blond.............


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> 'cause my hair was down to almost my waist, thick and blond.............



pix please ....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> pix please ....


my annuals are packed up as is my pictures.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> pix please ....



Yous a dirdy Ol man..........LOL!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous a dirdy Ol man..........LOL!


 yeah he is, but I lubs him anyway!


Wycliff said:


> hey


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous a dirdy Ol man..........LOL!



I just loves me some Keebs ...

and am a durty ole man ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> I just loves me some Keebs ...
> 
> and am a durty ole man ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 28, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> I just loves me some Keebs ...



Hiney kisser


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiney kisser


he ain't kissed my hiney!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

1. Parallel lines have so much in common. 
It's a shame they'll never meet.
2. My wife accused me of being immature. 
I told her to get out of my fort. 
3. Women only call me ugly until they find out how much money I make. Then they call me ugly and poor. 
4. How many Germans does it take to screw in a light bulb? 
One, they're efficient and not very funny. 
5. What do you call a dog with no legs. 
It doesn't matter; it's not going to come. 
6. Someone stole my Microsoft Office and they're gonna pay. 
You have my Word. 
7. What's green, fuzzy, and if it fell out of a tree it would kill you? 
A pool table. 
8. Apparently, someone in London gets stabbed every 52 seconds.
Poor Sucker.
9. How do you find Will Smith in the snow? 
You look for the fresh prints. 
10. I went to a really emotional wedding the other day.
Even the cake was in tiers.
11. We have a genetic predisposition for diarrhea. 
Runs in our jeans. 
12. A physicist sees a young man about to jump off the Empire State Building.
He yells "Don't do it! You have so much potential!" 
13. A hot blonde orders a double entendre at the bar.
The bartender gave it to her.
14. Want to hear a word I just made up? 
Plagiarism. 
15. Why do cows wear bells?
Because their horns don't work.
16. What did the pirate say when he turned 80?
Aye Matey.
17. To the handicapped guy who stole my bag -
You can hide but you can't run. 
18. I took the shell off my racing snail, thinking it would make him run faster.
If anything, it made him more sluggish.
19. And the Lord said unto John, "Come forth and you will receive eternal life" 
But John came fifth, and won a toaster. 
20. Q: How do you think the unthinkable? 
A: With an itheberg. 
21. Someone stole my mood ring,
I don't know how I feel about that.
22. I tried to catch fog yesterday,
Mist.
23. The first rule of Alzheimer's club,
Is don't talk about chess club.
24. Why does a chicken coop have two doors?
If it had four doors it would be a chicken sedan.
25. I told my wife she was drawing her eyebrows too high. 
She looked surprised.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

...... sniff, sniff, yeah, I put on deodorant.........where'd ery body go?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ...... sniff, sniff, yeah, I put on deodorant.........where'd ery body go?



Everybody is out back smokin candy cigarettes.........Puff Puff pass ............Cough


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Everybody is out back smokin candy cigarettes.........Puff Puff pass ............Cough


 silly, you ain't gotta go outside to moke them thangs!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2015)

what's that smell????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what's that smell????


go back & wipe yo shoes!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what's that smell????



cigaweeds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Last night !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night !!


Where's Mud & Mrs. Hawtnet?????
Look at the time!!!! Later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Where's Mud & Mrs. Hawtnet?????
> Look at the time!!!! Later!





I dunno, but you're late getting off werk...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm off till Thursday, then I start back on nights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2015)

Found my favorite at the Blast. Love me some Blood. Good family. oh, and tell your wife I said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2015)

Would love to post a pic of hdm03, but he was not dressed properly for the forum. It was good to meet him anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2015)

Evening drivelers  going to read back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening drivelers  going to read back.





Won't take long . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't take long . .



It didn't .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

I see Peebro down there . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Peebro down there . .



hey, it worked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey, it worked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Sleepy already with 11howas to go . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

everybody that sees him can't believe there was no scarring


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

can't even tell he was hit


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Dranky drank time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Dranky drank time



Last reeb you got some?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 28, 2015)

Meat man is done...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Last reeb you got some?





yes come on by





Migmack said:


> Meat man is done...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Back from Deepstep.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

these beer are getting better and better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> these beer are getting better and better









I'll be sure and remind you Thurs and Fri night . .




You gonna go pee on lilWybro's leg somemore ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be sure and remind you Thurs and Fri night . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

He was not happy about that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He was not happy about that





Er uh, I'm not real crazy about the idea myself.  I pee on myself enough as it is..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uh, I'm not real crazy about the idea myself.  I pee on myself enough as it is..



That's what he said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> yep




Homerbro in da house !!!  




Wycliff said:


> That's what he said


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Homerbro in da house !!!



I'm here... Fried egg sammich!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here... Fried egg sammich!





'Least nobody stole it !!  Leftovas tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Day 3 of 19... Oh Lawd!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Day 3 of 19... Oh Lawd!





Ka ching, ka ching !!!  Knock 'em out young'un !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ka ching, ka ching !!!  Knock 'em out young'un !!



Youngan?? LOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ka ching, ka ching !!!  Knock 'em out young'un !!



Told the wife to put some money aside for a trip out west... I want to see yeller stone an a couple other places


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's one for my pal EE . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Told the wife to put some money aside for a trip out west... I want to see yeller stone an a couple other places





Went when I was a kid, don't remember much, would love to go back.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Quack, and also to Wycliff and Fuzzy who are probably passed out over in the corner by now !!!!



First of all, Dang it Quack, there is a guided scud missile heading your way after I cut on my computer and then saw that flag all wrapped around "something" that is ugly enough to "gag a maggot" or even make a "freight train take a dirt road" !!!!!!   Now there is vomit all over my screen and keyboard....YUCK   !!!    


I thought that I was hungry this morning but now, I lost my appetite after seeing this abomination.  Heck, now I think that I might even pee on Quack's leg !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Went when I was a kid, don't remember much, would love to go back.




Dang, I didn't know that you went last year !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2015)

Morning fellers.   

Quack about that pic.  





Well I've had a couple of cups waiting on the white screen but there is plenty left so grab a cup


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Mernin fellas....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Day 3 of 19... Oh Lawd!





I think that I heard the following phone conversation last night..........


Ring, ring ring........Hello, well hello can I speak to Jason (Blood)???  This is Jason....well Jason, this is the IRS and my name is mrtakeyourmoney and I just wanted to let you know that we are very grateful to you for working so hard that now when we steal your money from you, there will be many young baby-daddy chillen running around that will now have lots of food and snacks to eat, thanks to you.  Thanks to your generosity, most of their parents now will be able to play the lottery more , drink some cold ones, buy a new boom-box, and maybe even buy more blunts etc too.

We hope that you continue working hard because now days, it is really hard for us IRS agents to find really dedicated hard workers like you that we can swoop in and takeyourmoney.

Thanks again.....and you can forget about any thoughts of visiting Yellowstone because the only yellow stone that might be involved will be when you pee on the rock and then it becomes a Yellow-Stone !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin,  I didn't see you walk in with all that coffee.

Thanks because I need a cup or three to get my eyes open this morning as I've go to finish processing some goods that I didn't get finished yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey EE, Dawn and I stopped and ate at Peggy's in Wrens last week, didja ya know she retired and sold out ??


Same great food, but a little high, 2 plates and a tip was $22.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey EE, Dawn and I stopped and ate at Peggy's in Wrens last week, didja ya know she retired and sold out ??
> 
> 
> Same great food, but a little high, 2 plates and a tip was $22.



What day did you go by there???


I ate there last Thursday and even got a big hug from Ms Peggy too.  She happened to stop by and when I finished eating, she and I talked a few minutes. We discussed the fact that all of the original employees still work there after the new owner bought it and the food is still delicious too.

She sold out a several months ago and the guy that owns it now is the same guy that owns that BBQ restaurant on the south end of town at the Railroad tracks.  He was probably at the register when you paid.  He is a white guy about 40-45 years old.

I think the price is still the same as when she owned it though as I believe that it is $8.50- $9.00 for the meat, 3 vegetables, bread and drink.

Heck if you had stopped at the Little Dutch House, that same meal would have cost you about $28-$30 without a tip and I am being serious too.  Those people are way too high.  The last meal that I had there cost me $15.00 with two pieces of fried chicken and three vegetables an bread and tea.  Of course. Peggy's is the very best food anywhere around to me.

I forgot to tell you that I am still in love with Ms Peggy.  She has always looked just like she stepped out of the beauty salon to me.  Her husband is the Mayor of Wrens and she decided it was a good time to retire and count her money so to speak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What day did you go by there???
> 
> 
> I ate there last Thursday and even got a big hug from Ms Peggy too.  She happened to stop by and when I finished eating, she and I talked a few minutes. We discussed the fact that all of the original employees still work there after the new owner bought it and the food is still delicious too.
> ...





Dang, just missed ya, we were there Wednesday !!!  Haven't been to the Dutch House in years, way over priced and nowhere near as good food. 

Heard that BBQ place had some dang good fried catfish, you tried it ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Ain't never had a bad meal at Peggys !!  Looking forward to eating at Paul's and getting one of those awesome hamboogers from the Troll Tavern in Helen next week !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't never had a bad meal at Peggys !!  Looking forward to eating at Paul's and getting one of those awesome hamboogers from the Troll Tavern in Helen next week !!




I have never eaten at his BBQ restaurant yet but I have also heard that it was really good.


Now I definitely love eating at the Troll Tavern and you are right, those hamburgers are huge and they look really juicy too.  A few months ago, I watched a couple of girls eating those burgers and they couldn't even eat half of it because it was so large.

I do love their salads at the Tavern too.  Of course, Teresa loves her ice cold German beer too.

We have still never eaten at Pauls BUT we will definitely eat there the next trip up that way even if the sky is falling around us.


Dang, that is going to be next week????  Are you and Dawn getting another cabin again like before this time?

And what time should I stop by to give Ms Dawn a hug?????????  


I am getting hungry now just thinking about that good food up in Helen.  Teresa just loves that area as she is a  German lady with a maiden name of Kneifel.
I tell her that her middle name is gootintite.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have never eaten at his BBQ restaurant yet but I have also heard that it was really good.
> 
> 
> Now I definitely love eating at the Troll Tavern and you are right, those hamburgers are huge and they look really juicy too.  A few months ago, I watched a couple of girls eating those burgers and they couldn't even eat half of it because it was so large.
> ...




Can't afford that $500+ a night, we'll stay within walking distance of downtown.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Good day/night ya'll !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Speaking of Helen or any other slightly secluded area in N GA... Any of you fine folks want to recommend a cabin rental in that area? I'd like to slip off with the wife for a long weekend but don't care anything about staying in a busy town ..... Hotel!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found my favorite at the Blast. Love me some Blood. Good family. oh, and tell your wife I said hey.


 Great Picture!!  Haz the Mister lost some weight?!?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Would love to post a pic of hdm03, but he was not dressed properly for the forum. It was good to meet him anyway.


Now I KNOW you are fibbing, you'd've posted that no matta what!
Mornin Folks!  Easin off of Island Time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Speaking of Helen or any other slightly secluded area in N GA... Any of you fine folks want to recommend a cabin rental in that area? I'd like to slip off with the wife for a long weekend but don't care anything about staying in a busy town ..... Hotel!



http://www.cedarcreekcabinrentals.com/


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Great Picture!!  Haz the Mister lost some weight?!?!?
> 
> Now I KNOW you are fibbing, you'd've posted that no matta what!
> Mornin Folks!  Easin off of Island Time!



Stress make you lose weight, and he does live with me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stress make you lose weight, and he does live with me.


you hush that.............. I like your hair too............. but then, I like it short too, to, two!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue sky cabin rentals  Is good  as well as Morningside I'm not sure if they're over towards Helen but they're at Blue Ridge


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

This training is KILLING ME!!!!!
ok, all betta now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2015)

HEY How y'all is??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Lawyer dude came in the office to sign a trust return. An hour later he leaves. AN HOUR! Co worker asked me if I knew him. Nope. Never seen him before in my life. She said, well, you now have a new best friend. As she


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I gotta take a break.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Another 11 till 11 night/day....  Uncle Sam is going to have fun with me come January!


----------



## rydert (Jul 29, 2015)

mud?........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY How y'all is??


where you been hiding?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawyer dude came in the office to sign a trust return. An hour later he leaves. AN HOUR! Co worker asked me if I knew him. Nope. Never seen him before in my life. She said, well, you now have a new best friend. As she


you juss so special!


blood on the ground said:


> Another 11 till 11 night/day....  Uncle Sam is going to have fun with me come January!


bless yo heart...........

had to share............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Another 11 till 11 night/day....  Uncle Sam is going to have fun with me come January!




Jason, Go back and read post # 235 that I left for you early this morning !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hfh?.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where you been hiding?
> 
> you juss so special!
> 
> ...




Keebs is never going to be the same now  !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

cyl...I forgot that I have a hot lunch date today !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

That fish would make a cool tatoo.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs is never going to be the same now  !!!


who said I ever was?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That fish would make a cool tatoo.


 
Mud has a kewl Mom, I stole if off her FB page!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a couple of shots from this morning that I thought youmight like. One of these didn't read the rules to not grow more then 3 points on one side another might want to watch jaywalkin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2015)

How to get over a fence


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2015)

I was just in this office to sign a trust return; I was in there an hour; this HAWT lady wouldn't stop talking


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I was just in this office to sign a trust return; I was in there an hour; this HAWT lady wouldn't stop talking


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I was just in this office to sign a trust return; I was in there an hour; this HAWT lady wouldn't stop talking



And why haven't you told us you went to The Cidadel
Might get a little more respect around here now. 
BTW, I like your car.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And why haven't you told us you went to The Cidadel
> Might get a little more respect around here now.
> BTW, I like your car.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Me too.


----------



## rydert (Jul 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I was just in this office to sign a trust return; I was in there an hour; this HAWT lady wouldn't stop talking






what a idjit.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2015)

Are yall being nice in here?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Are yall being nice in here?



That Durt feller is calling me names; maybe you should bandeded  him


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2015)

Stop that right now Ridirt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I blame it on the heat. Please don't bandeded Dert.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I blame it on the heat. Please don't bandeded Dert.



I hate it, but him and that goat got to go.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> what a idjit.........


bless his pea pickin heart........... 


KyDawg said:


> Are yall being nice in here?


Of course.............. wait, what ya heard?


KyDawg said:


> I hate it, but him and that goat got to go.


:NO:NO:  Don't make me call Nicodemus on the bat phone!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Not the GOAT!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2015)

Let's eat the goat!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Just 'cause hdm03bro is a idjit don't mean ya hafta ban dertholebro ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep. It's the heat. Boss man just fixed a dranky drank.
How do I know 
It's the only time he uses the ice maker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

NOYDB and NChb even fightin.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 'cause hdm03bro is a idjit don't mean ya hafta ban dertholebro ??


Tell'em Quackster!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. It's the heat. Boss man just fixed a dranky drank.
> How do I know
> It's the only time he uses the ice maker.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NOYDB and NChb even fightin.


 I saw that!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

thisun goes out to my hdm03homobro . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2015)

Boss gonna ban dirt? Good that dumb goat was stinking up the place. Oh yeah, Dirt tell the Mrs. i said Bye.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

Afternoon, gonna read back


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2015)

Ridirt done took it on the Lam.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Almost forgot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

That's my great nephew taking after me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my great nephew taking after me.





WOW, I'm impressed the pic is right side up and not blurry !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't know how that happened.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

This chic could WAIL.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

That's me in the background looking for shark teeth. Thought the rug was the beach..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This chic could WAIL.



 you been stawkin me and my sister at the beach house singing Take another little piece of my heart at the top of our lungs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

Just got done making 3 loafs of pumpkin bread, the kids already ate 1 loaf time it came out of the oven.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just got done making 3 loafs of pumpkin bread, the kids already ate 1 loaf time it came out of the oven.





In punkin bread, out punkin bread.  Make you wanna pee on ya leg . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my great nephew taking after me.


too cute!
My turn!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

I think I'm going to run out of beer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think I'm going to run out of beer



inexcusable.   doesn't the store still have some to offer?  course you could switch to a dranky drank.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> inexcusable.   doesn't the store still have some to offer?  course you could switch to a dranky drank.



Problem solved, disaster adverted


----------



## bigelow (Jul 29, 2015)

I just ran out of beer


----------



## bigelow (Jul 29, 2015)

Yall got any extras


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I just ran out of beer



I sent someone to the store


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah come on by Bigs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

Evenin Youngins!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Chief



Howdy Wybro! First time I've driven back from Tulsa and made it before dark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

I wored out though!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I wored out though!



I bet, how's the back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I wored out though!



Welcome back. Dad gum, we missed ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I aint goin to work in the mornin. Woooooooo.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Youngins!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Wybro! First time I've driven back from Tulsa and made it before dark.





Jeff C. said:


> I wored out though!




Chief, I was channel surfing on my television Monday night and low and behold, I saw you over on  that side-stage with that pretty and "well developed" female wrassler.  Dang, she could put a "full body press" move on me any time that she would like to.  Lawd, she was Hawter than a firecracker on the 4th of July !!!!  

Do you need some help on your next trip as I might be able to withstand about a dozen body slams from her before I croak!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I bet, how's the back



It was starting to mess with me, but I ate a jolly rancher! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome back. Dad gum, we missed ya.



Well thank ya darlin, missed yall too! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint goin to work in the mornin. Woooooooo.



Weeeee doggie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I aint had a dancin nanner in a while. Why not tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint had a dancin nanner in a while. Why not tonight.




Mrs. H, I like your dancing nanners !!!!!!  I think that I will add a few so somebody can make some nanna pudding tonight !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I was channel surfing on my television Monday night and low and behold, I saw you over on  that side-stage with that pretty and "well developed" female wrassler.  Dang, she could put a "full body press" move on me any time that she would like to.  Lawd, she was Hawter than a firecracker on the 4th of July !!!!
> 
> Do you need some help on your next trip as I might be able to withstand about a dozen body slams from her before I croak!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint had a dancin nanner in a while. Why not tonight.



No nanner dancin for me tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

I do believes I'mon have to go get horizontal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2015)

Good evenin' folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2015)

Live from werk!!! 
Speaking of werk... Iv just about had a belly full of werk lately!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2015)

Beans and Frank's


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk!!!
> Speaking of werk... Iv just about had a belly full of werk lately!





blood on the ground said:


> Beans and
> Frank's




Good Morning and Happy Thursday to your Blood.  Dang it "sounds" like you and Quack must be having a contest after eating so much "musical" food.  Did you day that there is no shortage of "Premium grade" gasoline at your workplace now?  


I need a cup or three of coffee this morning to help get my eyes open for sure.  I also think that I need to check the newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page too. 


OMG, where is everybody this morning.  I even got an extra 90 minutes of "beauty sleep" this morning as I was still up until midnight watching an episode of "ALONE" that I didn't get to see recently because I went to sleep instead.  Shucks, I figured that I would be really late to the party this morning.

I tell you, Alan is a really neat guy and I hope that he wins this contest as he surely has a good attitude about life in general.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2015)

Working different hours today so I rolled over and caught an extra wink or two.   But the coffee is now available 

Welcome back Chiefbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2015)

top uf da mernin lads


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.


Blood is it true that there are three IRS agents camped out in your driveway just waiting to steal all of of your hard earned money from you????  I've just got this mental picture of them just waiting, waiting, waiting to pounce on you and get all of that extra "tax money" from you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.
> 
> 
> Blood is it true that there are three IRS agents camped out in your driveway just waiting to steal all of of your hard earned money from you????  I've just got this mental picture of them just waiting, waiting, waiting to pounce on you and get all of that extra "tax money" from you.



The agents are working overtime too.      spending all he is making.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The agents are working overtime too.      spending all he is making.




Gobblin, I bet that you are right because those agents now have gotten big salary increases already and now they have all sorts of fringe benefits compliments of Blood !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.
> 
> 
> Blood is it true that there are three IRS agents camped out in your driveway just waiting to steal all of of your hard earned money from you????  I've just got this mental picture of them just waiting, waiting, waiting to pounce on you and get all of that extra "tax money" from you.



not true.... its deducted weekly


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2015)

4 out of 19 complete


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2015)

morning kids...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2015)

Is it winter yet...


----------



## rydert (Jul 30, 2015)

Chief O
is back.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> Chief O
> is back.....



Howdy dertO!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Gotta get Jag to work and return rental.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!


CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2015)

Morning y'all.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Morning friends and neighbors 

Had a bit of a fire scare yesterday, about 2miles north a wheat harvest ( I'm guessing right now) might have started a field on fire then spread into the trees. Not seeing any smoke so far today but will need to take a drive and see It was northeast of me and the wind was light and blowing east. Plus they got on it in a hurry and the news last night said about 130 ac. , haven't heard anything so far this morning. Do you know how pretty 2 of them big ole water planes are doing laps over the area look

On a flying note


----------



## rydert (Jul 30, 2015)

great pic.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning friends and neighbors
> 
> Had a bit of a fire scare yesterday, about 2miles north a wheat harvest ( I'm guessing right now) might have started a field on fire then spread into the trees. Not seeing any smoke so far today but will need to take a drive and see It was northeast of me and the wind was light and blowing east. Plus they got on it in a hurry and the news last night said about 130 ac. , haven't heard anything so far this morning. Do you know how pretty 2 of them big ole water planes are doing laps over the area look
> 
> On a flying note


no pics of the water planes???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> great pic.......


LML's a.ka. "Mikey" = Natural Born Musher!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

Paging Nugefan............ Pagin Nugefan............... ANDY!!!!!!!! Where you is??????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> no pics of the water planes???



Nope keebs to busy setting up sprinklers around the house and callin neighbors to make sure they knew about it. But here I got this one early in the days of a flying buck


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

wycliff said:


> hello everyone



high


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Gotta buncha 'o stuff to do today. 


How ya'll is ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2015)

Getting ready to start back to work tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Hello there schweetie pie!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.



Werd Mudro!!!



Wycliff said:


> Hello everyone




Sup Wy?




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> high



Not yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buncha 'o stuff to do today.
> 
> 
> How ya'll is ??



Doin a'ight.....gotta work on Jag's mower! 



Wycliff said:


> Getting ready to start back to work tonight



Gettin ready to be off for a while!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Getting ready to start back to work tonight



I will have several dranky dranks in your honor...




Welcome back Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2015)

craps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Ha !!!  Crown me baybay !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


Gonna meet the wife in town and take her out to eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> Gonna meet the wife in town and take her out to eat.



I just had a couple pbj's and some chips!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> Gonna meet the wife in town and take her out to eat.


LilD & the granboy are coming to pick me up & take me to the Chinese buffet!!!
I sure wish I was with the Hawtnetts though!  They gots their toes in the sand........... well, she does, he don't.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just had a couple pbj's and some chips!





Ain't nuttin wrong with that, love me some pbj's and some Lays tater chips with a big ole glass of cold milk !! 





Keebs said:


> LilD & the granboy are coming to pick me up & take me to the Chinese buffet!!!
> I sure wish I was with the Hawtnetts though!  They gots their toes in the sand........... well, she does, he don't.........





Keebs eatin dog and cat fo dinna...



Guess we'll go to one of the local buffets, or whereeva she wants to go.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whereeva she wants to go.



That's gonna be yo best bet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2015)

Arby's


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs eating cat tail and rice


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2015)

Mellow Mushroom


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2015)

You can make up to five dollars a cat round here. They got to be alive though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That's gonna be yo best bet.





Save a coupla days vacation, we're gonna go visit Jr. this fall !!! 


Mebbe you can change yo avatar then . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Save a coupla days vacation, we're gonna go visit Jr. this fall !!!
> 
> 
> Mebbe you can change yo avatar then . . .







Mebbe this time JR will sit down for the photo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mebbe this time JR will sit down for the photo.





He was last time . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mebbe this time JR will sit down for the photo.


Just stand on top of the tackle box next time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with that, love me some pbj's and some Lays tater chips with a big ole glass of cold milk !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I had except they was jalapeno flavored chips! 

Jag's mowa back to runnin!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 30, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just stand on top of the tackle box next time!!



I was standing on the tackle box last time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I was standing on the tackle box last time.










Bobby gets a booster seat when we go out to eat . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

meeeow....... oooopppsss, I mean woooof, dangit.......... daaannggg, I be full! And LilD treated!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobby gets a booster seat when we go out to eat . .


bless his heart...........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. Glad you got back safely Chief.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin a'ight.....gotta work on Jag's mower!
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin ready to be off for a while!




Let me know iffin you need some parts I might just have them


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Glad you got back safely Chief.


Hiya Charlie!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let me know iffin you need some parts I might just have them


Hey Mikey, you live anywhere near that "Mick Dodge" fellow that is up there in Washington??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Glad you got back safely Chief.



Hey Pops, appreciate it!! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let me know iffin you need some parts I might just have them



10-4 Mike, it was just a cicada in his gas tank.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Crickett how's the foot? Now maybe you can get a shot for the challenge?  Hey let the hubby take a shot I hear you're stacked


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> Hey Mikey, you live anywhere near that "Mick Dodge" fellow that is up there in Washington??



I think he's over in Idaho but thought about droppin him a Pm and maybe get together somnetime. I have been lucky and met a couple of folks from WOODYS  belive it or not.  

Good thing most go home 

just jokin so far they's been good folks and I enjoyed meeting them.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think he's over in Idaho but thought about droppin him a Pm and maybe get together somnetime. I have been lucky and met a couple of folks from WOODYS  belive it or not.
> 
> Good thing most go home
> 
> just jokin so far they's been good folks and I enjoyed meeting them.


No he isn't, he's in the HOH National Rainforest........ sheesh, you menfolk!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2015)

Four more hours today.  grrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Crickett how's the foot? Now maybe you can get a shot for the challenge?  Hey let the hubby take a shot I hear you're stacked










gobbleinwoods said:


> Four more hours today.  grrrrrr





You got it whupped now !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Crickett how's the foot? Now maybe you can get a shot for the challenge?  Hey let the hubby take a shot I hear you're stacked





Hooked On Quack said:


>


 where be Crickett?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where be Crickett?



Ol' Mickey got into the weed a little early today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Ol' Mickey got into the weed a little early today





I believe you're right, and he was bogarting it too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

I still be FULL, fried cheekun, salad, collards, rice n gravy with neck bones, mac n cheese.


My CPA forgot our 3pm appt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Dang generator's gonna cost more than what I had expected, but I guess it'll be worth knowing I'll never be without power again. 



Dranky drank time !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Ol' Mickey got into the weed a little early today




It's 5 oclock somewhere




Hooked On Quack said:


> I believe you're right, and he was bogarting it too.




You show up and I'll share 




Hooked On Quack said:


> I still be FULL, fried cheekun, salad, collards, rice n gravy with neck bones, mac n cheese.
> 
> 
> My CPA forgot our 3pm appt.




After eatin all that I see why you need a little TOOT ( in your case I think that's from both ends ) got to make sure you're hungry at suppertime


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It's 5 oclock somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If I showed up to your slice of heaven I may never leave.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> No he isn't, he's in the HOH National Rainforest........ sheesh, you menfolk!



My bad Keebs it's Douglesb that just moved to Idaho.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> My bad Keebs it's Douglesb that just moved to Idaho.



http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/the-legend-of-mick-dodge/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Qwentymominnitz Keebzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Crickett how's the foot? Now maybe you can get a shot for the challenge?  Hey let the hubby take a shot I hear you're stacked



Still a little sore but getting better. No more crutches. 



Keebs said:


> where be Crickett?



I've been reading the American Sniper book.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Still a little sore but getting better. No more crutches.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the American Sniper book.





I bet yo lips move when you read . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2015)

Bye y'all, Keebs???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Now I know how those guys feel on "All Alone.."


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Qwentymominnitz Keebzzzzzzzzzz !!!


waiting on one of the churches to come by & pay their fee for SB......... last game is tonight............ bad when you can't get church folks to pay up!


Crickett said:


> Still a little sore but getting better. No more crutches.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the American Sniper book.





mudracing101 said:


> Bye y'all, Keebs???


he ain't here yet so I'm leaving............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Earz one fo LOVEMYLAB . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> Hey Mikey, you live anywhere near that "Mick Dodge" fellow that is up there in Washington??



Turns out he's on the wetside (westside) and I'm on the dryside (eastside) 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Earz one fo LOVEMYLAB . .




Why Thanks for thinkin of me Quack ya know I was going to mow some yard but something happened and I think it'll wait till tomorrow

Darn it's hot again, running close to a hundred which is about 20 degs hotter then our normal so I think some iced tea is needed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Tractor werk goes betta when you're high..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Speakin of tractors, mine's still MIA


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Speakin of tractors, mine's still MIA



Was it running the last time you saw it??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Well if it runs by here I'll try to head it off and turn it towards home for ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Did you hear that? Sounded like the DRIVELER dropping down the page so quit lookin and start postin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!



Hey Chiefbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Chiefbro



Howdy Mr. gobblinbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2015)

Evening Drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Evening Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2015)

hey Chief, maybe Quacks friend will bring back what's left of his tractor


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey Chief, maybe Quacks friend will bring back what's left of his tractor



I tried to warn him......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe he's letting it sit there and idle to cool down.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe he's letting it sit there and idle to cool down.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2015)

Bog should be along shortly


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bog should be along shortly



I'm here... Don't know how much I will be around over the next week or so due to the work load! Maybe thingwill slow down a little!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2015)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO YOU WYCLIFF AND BLOOD AND ALSO TO ALL OF YOU OTHER DRIVELERS  !!!

Thankfully, I did get to watch "Alone" last night without going to sleep.  I believe that Alan has the best chance of the remaining guys in this contest because he is smart, very creative, and seems to be enjoying his love affair with the outdoors.  I really do hope that he wins this contest !!!!  Shucks, I might even ride up to Blairsville and see if I could borrow a dollar or two from him if he does!!! 


Gobblin, did you REALLY work all day yesterday.  I know that you must be tired for sure and I hope that you have a pot or two of your fresh brewed coffee just about ready this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2015)

Made it to my Friday.   Sorry bog.   1/3 of them down!!

Other than garden no real plans for the weekend.  It is not raining so grass is not growing.      Not good for the hay fields but I don't have to crank the lawn mower.

Well the white screen is gone and coffee is here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin.

Where is Quack, is he still looking for his broken down tractor again ?????


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2015)

Morning fellas


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning fellas



Wycliff, you just about got it made now.

Get lots of rest today before going back to the grind tonight.  

I believe that the night-shifters such as You and Blood and Quack are so proficient that the three of you could move a freight down down the tracks even if the brakes were locked down on it !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Mornin to the 4 bro's-Wy, Homer, gobblin, and EE. 

Is it just me, or does it feel like a early Fall morning out there today? I didn't feel all that humidity and heat this mornin like usual.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Mernin from the draggin wagon....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2015)

You still working 11 to 11


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Morning y'all. It is just dumbfounding me to see people posting on face book, some i know, that they should go hang or shoot a "what they think is a poacher" that they know nothing about personally. Very few real details and are so angry about it. I dont get it. There are some idiots among us.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. It is just dumbfounding me to see people posting on face book, some i know, that they should go hang or shoot a poacher that they know nothing about personally. Very few real details and are so angry about it. I dont get it. There are some idiots among us.



They walk among us and their multiplying


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

crap


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You still working 11 to 11



Only on mudy, winzdy , an frydyz .... Othernat I'm 11 ta 7...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> They walk among us and their multiplying



They are the ENEMY, get to know them well because they are the ones that will eventually deny you any freedom you have left in this country.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

It's my Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It's my Friday!



Same here!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Friday here two,too, to


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

My watch face is throwing a bright reflection about 2" in diameter and  Bert, daughter's dog, is freaking out and trying to catch it. It's on the ceiling for now, so no problem, but he won't take his eyes off of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Think I'll jump on the tractor for a while since it's still a little damp with dew!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

LilD just bought my lunch again........... new place in town owned by a girl she graduated HS with, brought me some gizzards and her Daddy some livers.......... I stole a few of his to taste, next to Carter's these are the best I've had!
AND she brought me some "Happy's"....... a couple sets of earrings & a necklace!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> LilD just bought my lunch again........... new place in town owned by a girl she graduated HS with, brought me some gizzards and her Daddy some livers.......... I stole a few of his to taste, next to Carter's these are the best I've had!
> AND she brought me some "Happy's"....... a couple sets of earrings & a necklace!





She sure is being mighty sweet, wonder what she wants?? 



CPA meeting at 3pm, sorry joker forgot me yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Last day off, 84hrs straight starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She sure is being mighty sweet, wonder what she wants??
> 
> 
> 
> CPA meeting at 3pm, sorry joker forgot me yesterday.



Tell him to go ahead and write the loss of the tractor off!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She sure is being mighty sweet, wonder what she wants??
> 
> 
> 
> CPA meeting at 3pm, sorry joker forgot me yesterday.


I gotta have a talk with her, she needs to be saving this money instead of spending it on me & her Daddy though............ at least what she has gotten me, I will wear!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, 84hrs straight starting tomorrow night.


 I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, 84hrs straight starting tomorrow night.



Dang, another one already?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him to go ahead and write the loss of the tractor off!




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...






Keebs said:


> I gotta have a talk with her, she needs to be saving this money instead of spending it on me & her Daddy though............ at least what she has gotten me, I will wear!
> 
> I don't know how you do it!





You done flung a gizzard craving on me !!!   

Just covering for a co-workers vacation, he's got to cover for me soon.  

First night always crawls by, more you werk, faster they go by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Pbj's again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, another one already?





Yep, OT hitting me just right.  Got 4 car tags, 2 boat tags and 2 trailer tags to buy next week, then a short mountain vacation for Dawn's birthday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, OT hitting me just right.  Got 4 car tags, 2 boat tags and 2 trailer tags to buy next week, then a short mountain vacation for Dawn's birthday.



Yep.....I'd say those checks are going to come in handy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....I'd say those checks are going to come in handy!





Ain't gonna cover the generator..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna cover the generator..



Or the tractor!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Wish I could afford one of those generators, but mine doesn't go out near as bad as it used to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Jolly Ranchers and bush hoggin just go together!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Or the tractor!




I'm gonna slap ya... 





Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could afford one of those generators, but mine doesn't go out near as bad as it used to.




I'm 'pose to be getting a "deal,"  but I wasn't expecting to spend this much. 





Jeff C. said:


> Jolly Ranchers and bush hoggin just go together!





Wish I hada twactor . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna slap ya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Gotta go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop, she's droppin car off for a oil change.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Gotta go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop, she's droppin car off for a oil change.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop, she's droppin car off for a oil change.





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop, she's droppin car off for a oil change.





You need to lay off the Jolly Ranchers . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got 2 vehicles that are overdue for oil changes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got 2 vehicles that are overdue for oil changes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Wifey is off again today, thankin mebbe the Awful Waffle??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

I wonder if Jeff C Hole has to go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop.....I wonder if she is getting a oil change?????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

what is UP with you two?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

I wonder if Jeff C Hole has to go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop.....I wonder if she is getting a oil change???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I wonder if Jeff C Hole has to go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop.....I wonder if she is getting a oil change?????





I think I remember him mentioning sumpin 'bout picking up MizT at the shop, mebbe she got her earl changed??




Keebs said:


> what is UP with you two?!?!





I dunno know whatchu tawkin 'bout ???



I dunno know whatchu tawkin 'bout ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Getting dressed up to go to the Waffle House and then the Dolla Sto . . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Quack gonna have the toots after the waffle house meal......


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Quack gonna have the toots after the waffle house meal...... .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 31, 2015)

Ssshhhhhh...I know where Quack's tractor is. 














And I don't have to worry about him seein this cuz he neva reads back.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Ssshhhhhh...I know where Quack's tractor is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as nobody quotes you, you're save.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey.





hdm03 said:


> Hey,



She knows what it means.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop, she's droppin car off for a oil change.





Jeff C. said:


> Jolly "Jack Daniels" Ranchers and bush hoggin just go together!





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop, she's droppin car off for a oil change.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to lay off the Jolly "Jack Daniels" Ranchers . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 2 vehicles that are overdue for oil changes.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 2 vehicles that are overdue for oil changes.





hdm03 said:


> I wonder if Jeff C Hole has to go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop.....I wonder if she is getting a oil change?????





Keebs said:


> what is UP with you two?!?!





hdm03 said:


> I wonder if Jeff C Hole has to go pick MizT up at da mechanic shop.....I wonder if she is getting a oil change???????





Hooked On Quack said:


> I think I remember him mentioning sumpin 'bout picking up MizT at the shop, mebbe she got her earl changed??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> Quack gonna have the toots after the waffle house meal......





rydert said:


> Quack gonna have the toots after the waffle house meal...... .





Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Just a bunch of Friday Afternoon drunks , I tell you !!!!!   

Just a bunch of Friday Afternoon drunks, I tell you !!!!!!   

Heck, I think that it must be contagious so I need to get a tetanus shot so it does spread too much on me. !!!!



PS:  I think that I must have ran everybody off with that tetanus shot!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 31, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a bunch of Friday Afternoon drunks , I tell you !!!!!
> 
> Just a bunch of Friday Afternoon drunks, I tell you !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Just don't go to da park, they's some stuff down there a tetanus shot won't cure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

po Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)

He didn't get his shot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lunch was good, need a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

lunch was good, need a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

Lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)

bout time for a


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)

and a


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> bout time for a


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and a


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> bout time for a





mrs. hornet22 said:


> and a



You can say that again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2015)

m&m Blizzards are good, just sayin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)

Bourbon n diet coke is good. Juss sayin.
Smells like Sanford Stadium on a Georgia football Sarday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hope you have a nice weekend homotree.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

awwww; thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bourbon n diet coke is good. Juss sayin.
> Smells like Sanford Stadium on a Georgia football Sarday.



 I'm gonna have spend the night company!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope you and H22 have a fabulous weekend......tell him i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

i'm ready for a rum and sprite


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna have spend the night company!



You sly girl.      Hope you have fun.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You sly girl.      Hope you have fun.


my granboy, silly! I go to............... never mind...........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm outta here!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Just don't go to da park, they's some stuff down there a tetanus shot won't cure.




I believe that I heard some rumors about that from hdmO3 and also Nancy several months ago.  I stay away from the Tifton area as it must be really dangerous down there .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

easy with that kinda talk


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm ready for a rum and sprite


Now that's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna have spend the night company!




Dang, I would have too if she would have said, YES .......when I asked her if she wanted to have some rest and relaxation, some Reunite Lambruso and some fun  as well tonight!!!

Shucks, she told me that she couldn't because her husband was home this weekend though !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally back from town.  Time for a BLD !! 



BIG LIKKER DRANK !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

I think I gotz da munchies!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I gotz da munchies!





You been Jolly Ranchin and bush hawgin ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Was fixing to buy a big pair of Channel lock pliers, but remembered I had a pair in the tool box of my tractor . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You been Jolly Ranchin and bush hawgin ??



Bof, but I'm finished bush hoggin for today! Got some goot-n-hot salsa and chips goin on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Live from the kitchen table...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the kitchen table...



Whatcha got cookin blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the kitchen table...





Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha got cookin blood?





Don't matta, he'll get it stole at werk tonight . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't matta, he'll get it stole at werk tonight . .



Homerbro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Homerbro!!





Yep, dat b him !!!



Gotta put the new Polaris fitting in the wall of the pool that Dawn broke off.  I really hate working on stuff that I didn't break.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Deer cubed steak tanight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Quack = gettin in da pool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = gettin in da pool


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Homerbro!!





Jeff C. said:


> Deer cubed steak tanight!




Cabbage n smoke sausage along with some fried poke chops, fried green maters, leftova buttabeans, konebread.   I'm still full from dinna, thank I'll eat a PBJ with some home made skrawberry jelly and chips. 





Jeff C. said:


> Quack = gettin in da pool





gobbleinwoods said:


>





Got it done laying on the side of the pool, had my HAWT assistant (MsD) in da pool fo assistance...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

Can I post in here? Heard this click will get a man banded?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Can I post in here? Heard this click will get a man banded?





Ain't no banding going on up in here Fuzzbro !!! 



Last night off, 84hrs starting tomorrow night, gonna get likkered up tnight !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

Let's listen to lady ga ga and drank woooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Later bro's and lil sistas...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hearin some thunder boomers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro's and lil sistas...



Have a good'un, and say HEY to MizDawn for me Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Had to do the heimlich onJag tonight while eating his supper.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

Glad Jag is ok


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to do the heimlich onJag tonight while eating his supper.



Dang Chief!!! I had to do that on my brother once....very scary after it happened . While it was happening I just did what I had to do. My bro was very sore afterwards...

Glad da Jag is ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> Dang Chief!!! I had to do that on my brother once....very scary after it happened . While it was happening I just did what I had to do. My bro was very sore afterwards...
> 
> Glad da Jag is ok.



Yep, freaked me out, always does. This is about the third time I've had to do it on Jag. 

MizT told me tonight this is the third time he's done it in about a month. I wasn't here the last two times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice light rain here.....hope it cools it down some!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2015)

Evening


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha got cookin blood?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't matta, he'll get it stole at werk tonight . .





Jeff C. said:


> Homerbro!!



Idjits!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Taco bell ..... That's about as bad as fast food can get


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2015)

Cook out burgers and fries


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2015)

Glad Jag is ok Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2015)

Live from werk... Day number whatever


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk... Day number whatever



Just think 12 or 15 more and you get a day off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, freaked me out, always does. This is about the third time I've had to do it on Jag.
> 
> MizT told me tonight this is the third time he's done it in about a month. I wasn't here the last two times.



Having to do it so often you can spell it correctly is frightening.  Glad the Jag is okay.

Morning drivelers.  It does feel a little better outside this AM but it isn't fall like yet.  Rain is going to have to come from the faucet again today.   

Coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin, Wycliff, and Blood and Thanks for the coffee too.

I read back somewhat......Chief, I am glad that Jag is OK because that is really scary for sure.  The frequency of this occurrence scares me as well.  

I went to bed about midnight and dang if I dreamed all night long and now I feel really tired just like I must have worked right along side of Blood last night.  


Dang, I went out to get the newspaper and it feels really  hot and muggy outside even though that full moon is brightly shining making you think it is an October moon or something.


I think that I will go up to the country early this morning and deliver some feed for the critters and change out the cards on my cameras so that I can see if BIGFOOT might have strolled through during the past 3 weeks or so.  

I think some breakfast at Evans Diner might be just the ticket this morning as that is some really good food and very inexpensive too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2015)

Dang, I was pumping gas yesterday afternoon and happened to see that the Fantasy 5 jackpot was $228,000, so what the heck, I spent $10 on it.  That is the first time that I played that game in a month of Sundays.  Now I know why too.........Out of a total of 50 NUMBERS on this card, well heck I didn't pick but a total of 3 Numbers correctly out of all of those numbers and no they were NOT on the same line either.

I knew that while I was in Wrens yesterday at lunchtime,  I should have taken that girl up on her offer to change my luck!!!   Hindsight tells me that it couldn't have hurt my chances !!! 

OH, Did I mention that QUICK PICKS SUCK !!!!!   




Well at least the food was still GREAT at Peggy's Restaurant yesterday.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Glad Jag is ok Chief



Appreciate it, Wy.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Having to do it so often you can spell it correctly is frightening.  Glad the Jag is okay.
> 
> Morning drivelers.  It does feel a little better outside this AM but it isn't fall like yet.  Rain is going to have to come from the faucet again today.
> 
> Coffee is brewed and ready to be served.



Exactly, that's what I was thinking.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Wycliff, and Blood and Thanks for the coffee too.
> 
> I read back somewhat......Chief, I am glad that Jag is OK because that is really scary for sure.  The frequency of this occurrence scares me as well.
> 
> ...



Point well taken, Mike. MizT and I discussed that very thing yesterday afterward. Looks like I'm going to have take him to the Doc and look into this a little more in depth. There may be a developing condition here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

OH.....good mornin fellows! 

Now it appears that the house wrens that raise little ones in my garage have an issue. I think they've got a baby that may have gotten out of it's nest and stuck somewhere because they are raising cain this morning. Something isn't normal anyway.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> OH.....good mornin fellows!
> 
> Now it appears that the house wrens that raise little ones in my garage have an issue. I think they've got a baby that may have gotten out of it's nest and stuck somewhere because they are raising cain this morning. Something isn't normal anyway.



Look carefully maybe a snake done got in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Look carefully maybe a snake done got in.



Found them, 4 fledglings, and everyone of them fell into a small office sized garbage can that sits just below their nest and couldn't get out. They weren't ready just yet to fly straight up to exit it on their own. They are out now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

This is the second brood this year they have raised in my garage.  Momma and Daddy keep coming back to the same nesting site. If I remember correctly, they raised 2 broods last year also in the same spot.

My garage door stays open more than it's closed.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This is the second brood this year they have raised in my garage.  Momma and Daddy keep coming back to the same nesting site. If I remember correctly, they raised 2 broods last year also in the same spot.
> 
> My garage door stays open more than it's closed.



Keeps the dog from attacking it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Keeps the dog from attacking it



  Yes, it does! 

Now that you mention it, I need to get my shock collar back from daughter's x-boyfriend(for now)


----------



## cramer (Aug 1, 2015)

Mornin fellers
Great coffee as usual G
Hey Chief , Wy & Eagle Eye


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning cramer!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2015)

Top of the Mernin lads... Just got home to a quiet house! The wife and the curtain climbers went to th went to the mountains for the weeken. Kind of nic having a place to myself.. Party at mine tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the Mernin lads... Just got home to a quiet house! The wife and the curtain climbers went to th went to the mountains for the weeken. Kind of nic having a place to myself.. Party at mine tonight



Let's do it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2015)

Spotted spots in the pasture this morning while watering some chestnut trees I planted this year up close to the house so I WONDERED if I WANDERED back and got the camera if they still be down there and sure enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Spotted spots in the pasture this morning while watering some chestnut trees I planted this year up close to the house so I WONDERED if I WANDERED back and got the camera if they still be down there and sure enough



Very tender!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2015)

They would be good ones next










week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Ears lowered......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice shot Labs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Afternoon from the Bluegrass youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

'Bout time to get 'er done guys !!!


Jeff I had NO idea about Jags situation, sounds like you and MzT know what to do, but dang, sumpins gotta be causing this ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Anybody else werkin tonight ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Ya'll hava dranky drank fo me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava dranky drank fo me !!



Might just do that Quackbro! Knock'em out! $$$$$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Afternoon Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

That was scary bout the Jag. Me and Linda were talking bout yall last night. We gonna stop by there and take you up on the meal and a beer or 3.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to get down there to God's country anyway. I plan on waiting till it cools off a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was scary bout the Jag. Me and Linda were talking bout yall last night. We gonna stop by there and take you up on the meal and a beer or 3.



That would be great Charlie, we'd enjoy that! Tell Ms Linda I said hello.

Yessir, he's done it before and we've just attributed it to eating too fast, but it definitely seems as though the frequency has been escalating here lately. It's causing enough concern for us to go have it looked into. We're not always here with him when he eats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Charlie, it was a good bit cooler here today for a change.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

It has been cooler here too Chief. We grilling out in comfort for a change tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It has been cooler here too Chief. We grilling out in comfort for a change tonight.



Today would've been a perfect afternoon for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Football season is gettin close, Charlie. Of course, you know I'm an LSU fan, and a closet Dawg fan..


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to do the heimlich onJag tonight while eating his supper.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep, freaked me out, always does. This is about the third time I've had to do it on Jag.
> 
> MizT told me tonight this is the third time he's done it in about a month. I wasn't here the last two times.



Dang! Poor Jag! Glad he's ok.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Afternoon 








Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody else werkin tonight ??





Yep 3 mo nights


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2015)

Heard a rumor that QUACK had to go see the Doc. 

Doc asked what was wrong and Quack told him that he was tootin alot but thankfully they were silent and didn't smell.....

Well the Doc checked him out from one end to the other then gave him some pills and told him to come back in a week.


The week went by and QUACK returned for his Doctors visit. Doc asked how he was doin.

"Well Doc I still seem to be tootin a lot but they are still silent but man do they stink now!!!!!!" QUACK says.


"Good" says the Doc, "now that we got your sinuses cleared up we'll see what we can do about your hearing."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

All operations all down already, I gotz nuttin to do the next 2 nights.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Heard a rumor that QUACK had to go see the Doc.
> 
> Doc asked what was wrong and Quack told him that he was tootin alot but thankfully they were silent and didn't smell.....
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All operations all down already, I gotz nuttin to do the next 2 nights.



Blood will checking in soon.  He is on day 8 of 18 straight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood will checking in soon.  He is on day 8 of 18 straight.





OUCH !!!  I should quit complaining about my 84.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Heard a rumor that QUACK had to go see the Doc.
> 
> Doc asked what was wrong and Quack told him that he was tootin alot but thankfully they were silent and didn't smell.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Broke down and ordered UFC 190 PPV to watch Rowdy Rhonda Rousey and Bethe Correia, and all the other fights as well. Hope it's a good fight for the main event.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Dang! Poor Jag! Glad he's ok.



Thanks, Crickett!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!  I should quit complaining about my 84.



Is the tractor still MIA?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Broke down and ordered UFC 190 PPV to watch Rowdy Rhonda Rousey and Bethe Correia, and all the other fights as well. Hope it's a good fight for the main event.



I would love to see that fight tonight but I can't bring myself to pay that kinda money for it to end within the 1st 5 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I would love to see that fight tonight but I can bring myself to pay that kinda money for it to end within the 1st 5 mins.



 

I know.....was just hoping for a different scenario with this one and maybe a knockdown drag out brawl. If Correia can avoid that arm bar she could give Rousy a tough time. All great Champions eventually go down.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....was just hoping for a different scenario with this one and maybe a knockdown drag out brawl. If Correia can avoid that arm bar she could give Rousy a tough time. All great Champions eventually go down.



Definitely a fight worth watching. But my luck it wouldn't last long. I really enjoy the UFC fights!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Definitely a fight worth watching. But my luck it wouldn't last long. I really enjoy the UFC fights!



Mine too, figgered I'd go out on a limb for a BIG shocking surprise though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the tractor still MIA?





Yes, I went and got a pair of Channel lock pliars out of the tool box of it yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

atemohowas


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas



We got this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> We got this





Oh yeah !!!  Sure glad I got some books to read, wishing I had some DVD's that I haven't already seen a 100 times.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah !!!  Sure glad I got some books to read, wishing I had some DVD's that I haven't already seen a 100 times.



I stopped by redbox on my way to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I stopped by redbox on my way to work





What's that a rental store ??



"coreyj" caught a big delicious bass...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2015)

They are rental boxes outside of stores


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmmm, nothing like that 'round here. 



Story time..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

NOYDB and Sinclair are having a spat . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

Mernin from da grease pit....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Sup Blood ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Hot n spicey sausage dogs with hot sauce, mustard and hawt poke skins . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff spent almost $60 for 34 seconds 


























And don't say it Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff spent almost $60 for 34 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Crickett was right !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett was right !!!



Yeah her fights are like Tyson's were last one was only 15 seconds I think


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

I think she has only had 1 fight go past the first round


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think she has only had 1 fight go past the first round





PPV should charge per minute. 


Bet Chiefbro's pizzed.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PPV should charge per minute.
> 
> 
> Bet Chiefbro's pizzed.



Hopefully the other fights on the card were good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Where b Homerbloodbro ???


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where b Homerbloodbro ???



hanging out at the vending machine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Dang Wy, it's 'bout time to head to da house !!! 



GW and EE running a lil late.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Morning, Yep it's getting close to that time Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

Been werkin taniight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Wy, it's 'bout time to head to da house !!!
> 
> 
> 
> GW and EE running a lil late.



Didn't want to interrupt.   

Power was out last night for about 2 hours.  No storms or any obvious reason.  About an hour more for the two of you.

Coffee to go  or a cold one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Morning GW, I'll have the cold one !! 



Hollatcha tonight Wy and Blood.


Good day to the rest of ya !


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

day whatever comin to a close.... original coors in the can on ice at the house..


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Ttyl I'm headed to the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning GW, I'll have the cold one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> day whatever comin to a close.... original coors in the can on ice at the house..





Wycliff said:


> Ttyl I'm headed to the house



evening gents.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Wy, it's 'bout time to head to da house !!!
> 
> 
> 
> GW and EE running a lil late.




Yep, I am running really late this morning because I decided to get more of my beauty sleep this morning so I just kept on snoozing.  

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee too.

I guess by now that all of you night-shifters have gotten home, took a shower, maybe even ate some breakfast and hopefully now all of you are getting some much needed rest and relaxation.

I think that I might wash a sock this morning or something and then just take it easy the rest of today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff spent almost $60 for 34 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett was right !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> PPV should charge per minute.
> 
> 
> Bet Chiefbro's pizzed.





Wycliff said:


> Hopefully the other fights on the card were good


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2015)

And just a thought to my friend , Jeffro................well I have seen some high class "ladies of the evening" that didn't cost as much per minute as you watching that 34 second fight last night !!!!!    Heck, even I lasted a lot longer with the "evening lady" and at least I had a smile on my face afterwards too !!!! 

I think for her next fight that maybe she ought to have to fight with one arm tied behind her back and her shoes laces tied together to make things more even !!!    



Sorry but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Mornin gobblein....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And just a thought to my friend , Jeffro................well I have seen some high class "ladies of the evening" that didn't cost as much per minute as you watching that 34 second fight last night !!!!!
> 
> I think for her next fight that maybe she ought to have to fight with one arm tied behind her back to make things more even !!!
> 
> ...



I think they need to let her fight with the dudes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Mornin EE!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I think they need to let her fight with the dudes!



Have they checked her adam's apple?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have they checked her adam's apple?



Best I can tell, it's no one of her attributes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

She's got a big purse!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff sorry your fight was so shor


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

OPPS my 34 seconds ran out and I got cut off


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

Been on fire watch here at home  for a few days now. Canyons been full of smoke but luckaly it's been blowing in from a 6000+ ac fire about 125 miles to the northwest. Heard the smokes also almost into Montana.

Does make for some kind of pretty sunrise shots


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been on fire watch here at home  for a few days now. Canyons been full of smoke but luckaly it's been blowing in from a 6000+ ac fire about 125 miles to the northwest. Heard the smokes also almost into Montana.
> 
> Does make for some kind of pretty sunrise shots



I sure love your pic post brotherr!  Thank you!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff sorry your fight was so shor





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OPPS my 34 seconds ran out and I got cut off


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Decided to jump on the bush hoggin this mornin, glad I did.....several  more hours and I'll have the rough side of the property done. 

Cuttin down all the dadgum invasive thorny Asian pears and some Locust. Them things will eat you up, not to mention tractor tires and rough on the bush hog, but they had to go. Got a few I'll have to chainsaw down, they're to large for a bush hog. 

Other'n that, I'm hunky dory!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

Breakfast is ready need I say more??? Oh sorry about breakin that one yoke


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Breakfast is ready need I say more??? Oh sorry about breakin that one yoke



Heck yeah!!!  

Fixin to devour some blueberry pancakes myself, Mike! I'm just sittin here idlin first, gotta cool down a tad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Back to work!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2015)

Want to go down and do some mowin myself but to scared of makin a spark and getting a fire started so guess it can wait. These 100 deg days ( about 20 degs above normal) have really dried thing out.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff spent almost $60 for 34 seconds
> 
> And don't say it Quack







Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett was right !!!



Actually my hubby was right 



Jeff C. said:


>





I heard the other fights were pretty good. 



Jeff C. said:


> I think they need to let her fight with the dudes!



The dudes would be skeered of her! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff sorry your fight was so shor





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OPPS my 34 seconds ran out and I got cut off


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Want to go down and do some mowin myself but to scared of makin a spark and getting a fire started so guess it can wait. These 100 deg days ( about 20 degs above normal) have really dried thing out.



Don't look bad from here, Mike! 



Crickett said:


> Actually my hubby was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't blame them for the fear of getting totally embarrassed by her, especially that arm bar. Although, she didn't need it last night.

When it was over I yelled out, "Oh my God, she knocked her out!" MizT heard me and said, "Well, was it worth it?"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't look bad from here, Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Got most of the bush hoggin done except for a strip or two along the road frontage. It's been cut by the county, but just a little more growth than where I cut. It was full of litter, so I'll wait until this afternoon late and go pick it up and finish mowin it. Too many idjits flyin up and down the road now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Settin and wishin I had a twactor...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin and wishin I had a twactor...



Trade ya big ol jet air linea ...thad make for a nice enclosed cab Kubota!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin and wishin I had a twactor...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>





Lil fella's havin a large time !!!



'Bout time to get 'er done boyzz !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Funny, I was taken care of my didi today. H22 was outside watching racing and me and Di were inside watching golf. Like daddy, like daughter.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Afternoon 2monightz


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon 2monightz



Afternoon Wybro! 

How many you off for after that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

'Moan 7am Sat mornin..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan 7am Sat mornin..



Be here for you know it, Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Be here for you know it, Quackbro!





Hope so Chief, looking forward to some mountain time next weekend !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Wybro!
> 
> How many you off for after that?



As of right now I go back in on Friday morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope so Chief, looking forward to some mountain time next weekend !!



 



Wycliff said:


> As of right now I go back in on Friday morning



Gotcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Just finished one and starting a new book . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished one and starting a new book . .



Do it gotz pics?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I stopped by redbox on my way to work





Hooked On Quack said:


> What's that a rental store ??
> 
> 
> 
> "coreyj" caught a big delicious bass...





Wycliff said:


> They are rental boxes outside of stores





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, nothing like that 'round here.
> 
> 
> 
> Story time..



They are at the Walmart when you walk in the door ya idjit!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They are at the Walmart when you walk in the door ya idjit!!





Never been in, or out the main door of Walmart, what few times I go is in/out the garden center, much quicker.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan 7am Sat mornin..



sumthin like that


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

happy mundy chilren


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Hiya bloodbro !!



That Quonset hut would look great in Sinclair's yard..


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Sinclair and NYOB is still spatting Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sinclair and NYOB is still spatting Lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

Waffle house tanight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Waffle house tanight!






What'd ya get ???  



Dang central AC unit in my control rool done froze up, wonder can I pour hot water on the copper tubing to thaw ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Waffle house tanight!






I can eat ALOT cheaper at our local buffet than the WH, tip and all cost us around $23 the other day.  Buffet ain't but $13 for both of us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

'Bout time for the dreaded white screen . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Morning GW and EE !!!  Only 5 mo nights to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for the dreaded white screen . .



and it is gone.   Well the coffee is ready and the dog wants out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't usually watch channel 46 but might change as this AM it is on and the weather lady is easy on the eyes and well put together.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning GW and EE !!!  Only 5 mo nights to go !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> and it is gone.   Well the coffee is ready and the dog wants out.




Finally, it is GONE !!!  I've been twiddling my thumbs for the past 45 minutes now.  Already read the newspaper, ate a little breakfast, even considered washing a sock this this morning too BUT I decided to partake of a cup or 3 of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee instead !!!


Dang, I read up above that Quack has NEVER been in the front door of Walmart.  Heck, I thought that he must have been sneaking in the back door or something ......at least until I saw that he slides in the Garden Shop door with his pretty bride instead.  Don't let him kid us as we know that Ms Dawn is always looking for more items to go around the "cement pond".  

Now Good Morning to you Blood, Quack, Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning GW and EE !!!  Only 5 mo nights to go !!



get the ac working?  Freezing up is due to one of three things two of which are blockages in the condenser line or it is low on freon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't usually watch channel 46 but might change as this AM it is on and the weather lady is easy on the eyes and well put together.




Where is this Channel 46 that you speak of because I think that maybe I need to "lock in" on that channel and see if it compares to my Channel 26 lady that comes on here every weekday morning at 5-7 AM.  This lady is one of the anchors on this daily program and she gets my motor running in overdrive occasionally too.  Everything that she has is "well put together" too!!!!   I likes to see Hot Women and Cool temperatures every day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya get ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

Morning children! Another day and another dollar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> get the ac working?  Freezing up is due to one of three things two of which are blockages in the condenser line or it is low on freon.





I think I had it cut down too low, it thawed out after 'bout an hour and doing fine now, we've had a buncha trouble out of this unit and it's only a coupla years old.  With all these electrical panels and frequency drives, this control room puts out some heat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Good mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin!



Mernin Jiff! How's my boy today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Jiff! How's my boy today?



Mornin blood, sleepin like a rock!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2015)

Morning y'all


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, sleepin like a rock!


Sand man!!! 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all


Mernin muddy buddy! Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sand man!!!
> 
> Mernin muddy buddy! Did you have a good weekend?



Yes sir, i didnt get anything accomplished Sunday though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Mornin

Fawns GREW picture quality is poor but it was pretty dark this morning and this was the best one I got  dang near the same place where the fawns were in the field


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Good morning, got tied up with things this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

No wheels today, MizT's car in da shop and she's got my truck. I didn have anywhere to go anyway, until now.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

Mornin yall! 

Last day of summer break for my son. He starts school tomorrow. Daughter has to start school today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No wheels today, MizT's car in da shop and she's got my truck. I didn have anywhere to go anyway, until now.



That's the it usually works


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

LOL.....bert is trying to catch the reflection off of his own dog tag coming off his collar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin yall!
> 
> Last day of summer break for my son. He starts school tomorrow. Daughter has to start school today.



Bet daughter ain't too happy!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, got tied up with things this morning


paracord or nylons?


Jeff C. said:


> No wheels today, MizT's car in da shop and she's got my truck. I didn have anywhere to go anyway, until now.


figures.......... 


Crickett said:


> Mornin yall!
> 
> Last day of summer break for my son. He starts school tomorrow. Daughter has to start school today.


I thought you were gonna home school again?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin
> 
> Fawns GREW picture quality is poor but it was pretty dark this morning and this was the best one I got  dang near the same place where the fawns were in the field


I'm living through your pictures brother , thank you for postin such nice pictures!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> paracord or nylons?



both


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> both


 you naughty boy, you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



HEY!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you naughty boy, you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No wheels today, MizT's car in da shop and she's got my truck. I didn have anywhere to go anyway, until now.



Been on foot myself since Friday getting a clutch put in the truck was suppose to take one day (Fri) but part store sent wrong throwout bearing  Shop hopes to have it taken care of today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you naughty boy, you!





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Your morning cereal is being prepared as we speak.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> HEY!!!!


 howudoin?


Jeff C. said:


>


read back......


Wycliff said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2015)

Got home Friday, we had a inch and a half of pouring rain, all the windows on the wifes blazer is open.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Got home Friday, we had a inch and a half of pouring rain, all the windows on the wifes blazer is open.


 got a fairly good rain Saturday, seems like when the granboy comes & we get in the pool, it rains.............. wonder if I can get him every other afternoon for a while......... hhhmmmm........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> got a fairly good rain Saturday, seems like when the granboy comes & we get in the pool, it rains.............. wonder if I can get him every other afternoon for a while......... hhhmmmm........



We got a good rain Sunday afternoon  and a lil this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.....bert is trying to catch the reflection off of his own dog tag coming off his collar.







Jeff C. said:


> Bet daughter ain't too happy!



Actually she was pretty excited to start. She loves school. She gets to learn a new language this year. I found a site that teaches ASL(American Sign Language) for free. 



Keebs said:


> I thought you were gonna home school again?



I'm a mean teacher. 


Homeschool kids have to have 180 school days. 4 more days than public schools.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Actually she was pretty excited to start. She loves school. She gets to learn a new language this year. I found a site that teaches ASL(American Sign Language) for free.
> _*
> I'm a mean teacher.*_


 no way!

ok, give me that site, I watched some folks signing when we were at the beach, wish I knew some just to "speak"!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> no way!
> 
> ok, give me that site, I watched some folks signing when we were at the beach, wish I knew some just to "speak"!



Here ya go.

http://www.lifeprint.com

I really like the site. The teacher is a professor & he is deaf & he believes anyone should be able to learn another language for free. You can donate but it's not required.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Hate to do this to ya blood but just got back and captured this little 2x2 muley then a doe and turk


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> no way!
> 
> ok, give me that site, I watched some folks signing when we were at the beach, wish I knew some just to "speak"!



I can teach you some sign language!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I can teach you some sign language!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2015)

Had to go to the post office, today is the third, the idjits are out in full force....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.lifeprint.com
> 
> I really like the site. The teacher is a professor & he is deaf & he believes anyone should be able to learn another language for free. You can donate but it's not required.


Thanks!


Jeff C. said:


> I can teach you some sign language!


   


mudracing101 said:


> Had to go to the post office, today is the third, the idjits are out in full force....


money, money, mooooneeeyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Had to go to the post office, today is the third, the idjits are out in full force....



Mudro!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Had to go to the post office, today is the third, the idjits are out in full force....



What happens on the 3rd???


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> What happens on the 3rd???



Never mind; I figured it out......today is National Watermelon Day!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy National Watermelon Day!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

i guess they are having a National Watermelon Day party at the Tifton Post Office!


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i guess they are having a National Watermelon Day party at the Tifton Post Office!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i guess they are having a National Watermelon Day party at the Tifton Post Office!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm lergic to watermelon.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

How can someone be lergic to watermelon????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

Neva heard of such


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

odd...........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

very...........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

me thinks she is making it up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

If I'm lyin, I'm dyin.

Naners too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

raw pecans too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

I could go on.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

what happens when you eat it?  Breakout or swell up????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Got a crown out if it anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what happens when you eat it?  Breakout or swell up????



Now why would you think that Nonbeliever. 









yes. yes. and itch tadeff.


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Naners too.



oh no........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh no........



I know.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

that's just cra cra


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

MrsH22 = No


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Rub it in why don'tcha.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Run it in why don'tcha.



So I guess you won't be going to the watermelon party at the Tifton post office


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

i don't think i be lergic to anything


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

maybe cucumbers;  they make me throw up in my mouth


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

and make me go ewwww


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm allergic to too many beer...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> So I guess you won't be going to the watermelon party at the Tifton post office


Guess that's why i don't get a free check ery month.


hdm03 said:


> maybe cucumbers;  they make me throw up in my mouth


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

they make my head swell up.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm allergic to too many beer...........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm lergic to watermelon.



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I'm lyin, I'm dyin.
> 
> Naners too.



naners are nasty anyways 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> raw pecans too.



 

My niece is allergic to cherries


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> maybe cucumbers;  they make me throw up in my mouth



you shouldn't try to swallow them whole...........just sayin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh my.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> you shouldn't try to swallow them whole...........just sayin



sounds like you are speaking from experience


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> raw pecans too.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I could go on.


 bless your heart!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sounds like you are speaking from experience



what do you mean?.........I don't understand..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart!!!!!!



No worries. As long as I bake em I can eat em. Love some roasted pecans!


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

Mrs Hawnett?


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> what do you mean?.........I don't understand..



I mean that you're a well rounded individual


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No worries. As long as I bake em I can eat em. Love some roasted pecans!


Roasted is mo betta anyway!


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I mean that you're a well rounded individual



oh wow......thanks for the compliment


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dirt's nanners are dancin all ova the place today.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh wow......thanks for the compliment



the good kind of well rounded.........not "Mud well rounded"


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the good kind of well rounded.........not "Mud well rounded"



I knew what you meant mud = whale rounded
Dirt = well rounded


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> I knew what you meant mud = whale rounded
> Dirt = well rounded


 oh snap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> I knew what you meant mud = whale rounded
> Dirt = well rounded


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> I knew what you meant mud = whale rounded
> Dirt = well rounded





lol'd all over my right shoe


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2015)

Time to roll!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

hmo3 you may get away with tellin your wife and girlfriend that this is 1 inch but I don't think the GW is going to go along with ya 

Oh look dancin nanners


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Time to roll!



bye Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Time to roll!



Yup....gotta take Jag to softball practice right when everyone else is trying to get home.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yup....gotta take Jag to softball practice right when everyone else is trying to get home.



Good luck Jeff I hate town and traffic  sometimes you wonder iffin anyone works or do they all just drive around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Getting to me 'bout that time..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

I carry the ball for a while Quack.  

Afternoon summer time in Jawja.   Hate having to go to the garden in the evening.  Not good on the plants nor me.   Going to wait a little while until the sun goes down and the mosquitoes come out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting to me 'bout that time..



Quackster, you are right as it looks like it is about time for you to be crawling back to the mines again for another dose of fun, food, laughter, reading, sleeping, and having Chalk Mine Charlie do his best to keep you awake all night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

2 members 9 guests


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I carry the ball for a while Quack.
> 
> Afternoon summer time in Jawja.   Hate having to go to the garden in the evening.  Not good on the plants nor me.   Going to wait a little while until the sun goes down and the mosquitoes come out.



Dang, Robert, I didn't know that you owned a 300 acre "truck farm" operation too.     That surely sounds like a lot of work to me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2 members 9 guests




Yep, it is just YOU and ME typing away for now!!!!  

Well, on second thought it looks like it is just me SO I will crawl back under my rock and get some early rest for a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, Robert, I didn't know that you owned a 300 acre "truck farm" operation too.     That surely sounds like a lot of work to me.



Have to feed my face somehow.   'bama won't do it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 3, 2015)

Fixin to have burgers and mac salad


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2015)

Some how it never fails ... Every dang time I go to a "Chinese" buffet I end up seated within eye shot of a kid that sprays the table. Today was no different.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

noseeums were out in force and I did not spray before going to the garden.   pincushion is my newest title.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

homo03?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

afternoon, last one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon, last one



good to see the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Aint no light at the end of this tunnel...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmmmm, coupla post got gone . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, coupla post got gone . .



Were any of them mine


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, coupla post got gone . .



Yeah......wonder why mine did?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah......wonder why mine did?



Nevermind, I know why mine did!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

Mernin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin folks!



Good night blood!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

morning bog


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Chief's quoting himself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

"spare tire" just got da band stick after 3 whole post, what a idiot . . 


I'm thankin he might of been "eye recon.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Wybro be stawkin da wimmenz on da Facebook.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "spare tire" just got da band stick after 3 whole post, what a idiot . .
> 
> 
> I'm thankin he might of been "eye recon.."





That has got to be a record 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro be stawkin da wimmenz on da Facebook.






Grasshopper is learning well Sensei


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Whatcha gonna do on your days off Wybro ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2015)

Eye recon Homerbloodbro is molesting/vandalizing the vending machines again...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha gonna do on your days off Wybro ??




Lil Wy starts school Wednesday, and I have to take my daughter to have her wisdom teeth removed after I drop him off at school. Not sure yet what I'm going to do Thursday  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Eye recon Homerbloodbro is molesting/vandalizing the vending machines again...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Guess I'll start a new book..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Changin da earl in gearboxes tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

BOG on PM duty tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Changin da earl in gearboxes tonight!





Hope you ain't gotta tote the earl too far, or up a buncha steps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Homerbro gonna use that oil to grease up his arm so it won't get stuck in da vending machines.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Been pm'n for a week


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the crown.

Coffee for the subjects.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

'Mornin EE and GW bro's !!!


Gotz a stoopid meeting this morning..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

Moanin, getting close to time to GO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin EE and GW bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Gotz a stoopid meeting this morning..



Have one this afternoon after work myself.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally after waiting for 90 minutes on this dang white screen to disappear, I have now had breakfast, read every page of the newspaper, washed a sock or two,  cut my grass just for the heck of it and woke up every neighbor within a mile of me, took out the trash, read all of the news on the computer, took a shower, kicked the dog, fed the cat, and..............(well, maybe I lied just a little because I don't have a dog or cat).

NOW, good morning to all of you fellow drivelers this morning and I did read back a little and found that somebody must have really stirred the pot last night or something.

Heck, how can anybody get banded within their first 3 posts.   Was Scrapy back again ?????

I see that Gobblin is working super hard in his 300 acre garden and Blood is working like crazy hauling barrels of oil up three flights of stairs or so, Quack is kicked back with nothing to do except reading a new book, Wycliff having to make hard decisions about his daughter's  wisdom teeth being removed, and last but not least, our friend Jeffro is still sleeping like a baby this morning just catching up on his well earned rest and relaxation.

Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin.

Sure hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.

OH, Quack, don't forget about your meeting this morning !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

I wanna go HOME, not to a meaningless/time wasting meeting !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, and still no twactor, not that I've got time to run it, but it better be home when I get back from the mountains.  I've got some serious werk to do on my bird field.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, and still no twactor, not that I've got time to run it, but it better be home when I get back from the mountains.  I've got some serious werk to do on my bird field.



What days are you going up to mountains?

I hear the Troll Tavern and Paul's just calling your name this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, and still no twactor, not that I've got time to run it, but it better be home when I get back from the mountains.  I've got some serious werk to do on my bird field.



Do you need an intervention?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What days are you going up to mountains?
> 
> I hear the Troll Tavern and Paul's just calling your name this morning.




Leaving Sunday, (day after Dawn's bday) coming back prolly Wed ???  We always go to that big vegetable stand outside of Dillard and bring home some of that delicious Silver Quang kone and other fresh mountain grown stuff !! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you need an intervention?





Naw, I'll get 'em to brang her home while we're gone.




Color me gone guyz, hope ya'll have a wonderful day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leaving Sunday, (day after Dawn's bday) coming back prolly Wed ???  We always go to that big vegetable stand outside of Dillard and bring home some of that delicious Silver Quang kone and other fresh mountain grown stuff !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin folks!

Been outside with the dogs and deer this mornin. 

Sleep tight Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Wybro bout gone too!

Gotta take Jag to the Dr. after work today to see about the choking on his food issue.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Day number whatever it is .... Finished


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wybro bout gone too!
> 
> Gotta take Jag to the Dr. after work today to see about the choking on his food issue.



Dang that's brutal Jeff! Hate that for him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang that's brutal Jeff! Hate that for him!



Hoping it's just him eating too fast, but it's happening too often.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Y'all remember when school buses were straight shifts?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> maybe cucumbers;  they make me throw up in my mouth


I have typed a hundred responses and have had to delete them all, I'm going to let this one go due to self moderation. 



rydert said:


> you shouldn't try to swallow them whole...........just sayin


This is along the lines i was thinkin



mrs. hornet22 said:


> No worries. As long as I bake em I can eat em. Love some roasted pecans!





rydert said:


> I knew what you meant mud = whale rounded
> Dirt = well rounded


Your mama 



Jeff C. said:


> Hoping it's just him eating too fast, but it's happening too often.


Guy at work was dealing with this, they done a scope. He was scared maybe the C word, but they found nothing. They put a kind of balloon in his esophogus (sp.?) and blew it up to stretch it and so far so good he's back to being able to eat fine. He was not being able to get water to go down for a while. Hope everything turns out ok Jeffro.




Good morning everybody. Hope its a good day.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

Mornin folks

Cool front movin in only suppose to get into the 80s today  (had yo go find the dancin nanner they was sleepin in the little box) 

Got my truck back with a new clutch now got to learn all over where the release point is. Felt kind of dum when I stalled it the 1st time

Might have to go out and mess with the trailer after all I've only got 2 months till elk season


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Cool front movin in only suppose to get into the 80s today  (had yo go find the dancin nanner they was sleepin in the little box)
> 
> ...



You do understand that I am very jealous of you right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

We all are Blood.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

Mernin.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.........



Hey..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You do understand that I am very jealous of you right?





mudracing101 said:


> We all are Blood.



I'm sorry whadya say I was day dreamin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Cool pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gotta go to work, later...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm sorry whadya say I was day dreamin



Enough!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool pic



Thanks mud

I really shouldn't be browsing thru those old pics they get me a bit antzy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.........



Howdy ma hen 



mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go to work, later...



I remember that nasty four letter word how I ever made it 40 years I don't know but sure glad I did



blood on the ground said:


> Enough!!!



Let me see


nope bet I can find something else if I look hard


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy ma hen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.. kidding, you keep on posting my friend!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh look I found one


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh look I found one



cool: love it!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> cool: love it!!!!



But we're still envious


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey, ya'll be shore and check out page 99 in the August issue of GON.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 

Took my son to school this mornin. He was nervous. 1st day back & at a new school.  Good thing is he will know one of the kids that he will get to play with at recess.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey, ya'll be shore and check out page 99 in the August issue of GON.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I have typed a hundred responses and have had to delete them all, I'm going to let this one go due to self moderation.
> 
> This is along the lines i was thinkin
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, Kev. I've been wondering if there was some type of simple solution to this problem.

 I think he is just eating too fast and not chewing his food thoroughly, hoping so anyway. 

I had been doing some research on the issue, but there is so much info and links to causes and conditions on it that I didn't see that particular simple procedure, thanks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh look I found one


Awesome !!!!!


Hornet22 said:


> Hey, ya'll be shore and check out page 99 in the August issue of GON.



Did you make the hall of Shame again???? You did didnt you,  Congrats to you sir!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Just for the record, could you imagine having a balloon inserted into your esophagus and then having it blown up?

I bet it would be similar to homo3 swallowing a cucumber w-hole.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the info, Kev. I've been wondering if there was some type of simple solution to this problem.
> 
> I think he is just eating too fast and not chewing his food thoroughly, hoping so anyway.
> 
> I had been doing some research on the issue, but there is so much info and links to causes and conditions on it that I didn't see that particular simple procedure, thanks.



The guy here is a really good friend of mine so i was worried for him... He said he could try to swallow food or water and it would just stick there and get stuck. In a few seconds it would slowly ease on down. Scary for sure.. Any way, simple fix He fasted the night before , they done it at ten and he called me at 12 saying it was done and he was on the way  home. Been good since. This was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the info, Kev. I've been wondering if there was some type of simple solution to this problem.
> 
> I think he is just eating too fast and not chewing his food thoroughly, hoping so anyway.
> 
> I had been doing some research on the issue, but there is so much info and links to causes and conditions on it that I didn't see that particular simple procedure, thanks.



Hey Jeff......my nanny had to have that balloon down her throat too. She has problems from years of smoking. She always smoked those Advantage cigs. You know the ones with a hole in the filter  Anyways I think it helped her but she eventually had to have surgery on hers. After the surgery she pretty much lost her voice. She goes in now for Botox treatments. Those seem to be helping with her loss of voice. 


Hope Jag doesn't have any major issues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey, ya'll be shore and check out page 99 in the August issue of GON.



I don't git it, no seriously! 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Took my son to school this mornin. He was nervous. 1st day back & at a new school.  Good thing is he will know one of the kids that he will get to play with at recess.



Them younguns don't take long to adapt!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just for the record, could you imagine having a balloon inserted into your esophagus and then having it blown up?
> 
> I bet it would be similar to homo3 swallowing a cucumber w-hole.



Homo3=having things in his esophagus alot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff......my nanny had to have that balloon down her throat too. She has problems from years of smoking. She always smoked those Advantage cigs. You know the ones with a hole in the filter  Anyways I think it helped her but she eventually had to have surgery on hers. After the surgery she pretty much lost her voice. She goes in now for Botox treatments. Those seem to be helping with her loss of voice.
> 
> 
> Hope Jag doesn't have any major issues.



Thanks Crickett, me too. Just going to see his PCP today, and we'll take it from there if they think we need to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3=having things in his esophagus alot.



Poor lil feller!!!

Now I miss Nancy!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3=having things in his esophagus alot.





Jeff C. said:


> Poor lil feller!!!
> 
> Now I miss Nancy!





Y'all juss ain't right!


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

lol-ing long time.......poor homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

My buddy said, hey doc... how am i going to breath if you got a balloon in my throat?? Doc said  i aint putting two in your nose..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.........



Well well well....Looky here! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm sorry whadya say I was day dreamin





mudracing101 said:


> Cool pic



10-4, I needs me one of dem feets and gun pics too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Prayers for homo's throat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> lol-ing long time.......poor homo3



I was just fixin to ax where da derthole iz!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> My buddy said, hey doc... how am i going to breath if you got a balloon in my throat?? Doc said  i aint putting two in your nose..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?



Give him a minit, probly chokin on a cucumber.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy ma hen





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Took my son to school this mornin. He was nervous. 1st day back & at a new school.  Good thing is he will know one of the kids that he will get to play with at recess.


he's gonna be fine!


mudracing101 said:


> The guy here is a really good friend of mine so i was worried for him... He said he could try to swallow food or water and it would just stick there and get stuck. In a few seconds it would slowly ease on down. Scary for sure.. Any way, simple fix He fasted the night before , they done it at ten and he called me at 12 saying it was done and he was on the way  home. Been good since. This was about 2 weeks ago.


My cousin had this done too............. I've been out to eat with him & it happen, scary to watch!


Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....Looky here!


howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Possibly a zucchini.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he's gonna be fine!
> 
> My cousin had this done too............. I've been out to eat with him & it happen, scary to watch!
> 
> howudoin?



It was all good till the lil employment gal just called and told me how I should not talk to Jag about his choking on his food incidents lately.  She said he is freaked out about it at work and needs to leave now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Come to think of it Jeff, Homo has prob. got one of those throat strecthin thingys just laying around.You could borrow.. Save ya some money.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It was all good till the lil employment gal just called and told me how I should not talk to Jag about his choking on his food incidents lately.  She said he is freaked out about it at work and needs to leave now!


 bless his heart...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Come to think of it Jeff, Homo has prob. got one of those throat strecthin thingys just laying around.You could borrow.. Save ya some money.


oh snap...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Come to think of it Jeff, Homo has prob. got one of those throat strecthin thingys just laying around.You could borrow.. Save ya some money.



   = equivalent to a short 



Keebs said:


> bless his heart...........



He seemed perfectly fine when he got out of her car at home just now. He said he just couldn't stay focused today.....normal ocurrence, that's her job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



"Your participle's danglin"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



I don't get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

holy motha of god; look at all of this cyber bullying going on up in hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> holy motha of god; look at all of this cyber bullying going on up in hera



From what I understand, you can take it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?


turkey salad & saltines........ water........


Jeff C. said:


> From what I understand, you can take it!


ohsnap!


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> From what I understand, you can take it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

PB&J and H2O




hdm03 said:


> holy motha of god; look at all of this cyber bullying going on up in hera


Bet you won't be late tomorrow. 


Jeff C. said:


> From what I understand, you can take it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be back in a bit, holler at yall later!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> From what I understand, you can take it!



Take what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Buffalo wangs and seasoned frenchy fries.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Take what?



There you are.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Buffalo wangs and seasoned frenchy fries.



Sounds good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear bout Jag Jeff. Hope ya'll get some answers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all remember when school buses were straight shifts?



And you had to double clutch too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

Afternoon from the Tropic of Kentucky.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

hey there birthday boy!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Only had to ride the school bus one year. 6th grade. 
I got in trouble on the school bus.
I would make the sound of a train whistle at the railroad crossing. 
Took him a while to catch me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

Aint my Birfday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Bo$$ woke up.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

Bo$$ probably thinks he's posting in da billy thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

I might not shoulda told that story.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

he'll hiney dial someone in a few minutes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Buncha a billy boys in herea.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

I now what thread I am in. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

the birthday boy is herra.........


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I now what thread I am in. I'ts my birthday!



congrats


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only had to ride the school bus one year. 6th grade.
> I got in trouble on the school bus.
> I would make the sound of a train whistle at the railroad crossing.
> Took him a while to catch me.


only you!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only had to ride the school bus one year. 6th grade.
> I got in trouble on the school bus.
> I would make the sound of a train whistle at the railroad crossing.
> Took him a while to catch me.



You started out mean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Birthday Boy in the house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

School bus lady had a broom with my name on it, when i got in trouble i had to sweep her bus. At the end of the year she held everyone on the bus to present me with the Golden Broom Award.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> School bus lady had a broom with my name on it, when i got in trouble i had to sweep her bus. At the end of the year she held everyone on the bus to present me with the Golden Broom Award.


I can see that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sometimes i miss that mean old woman.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Just so y'all know a bus bench seat will not fit out the window. Almost but not quite.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just so y'all know a bus bench seat will not fit out the window. Almost but not quite.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

That was a whole weeks worth of sweeping for that stunt..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I now what thread I am in. Go Dawgs!



Bless him.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

Only time I got in trouble at school was when we colored a bunch off raw eggs at Easter one year. Wouldn't got caught then but one of the other school bus drivers ratted me out.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

smh-ing at you trouble makers


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

She sat us right behind her in the first seat so she could keep and eye on me. Three days later she sat me in the back so she couldnt hear me. Lol. Everytime she'd take off i'd hollar .. Look out!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> She sat us right behind her in the first seat so she could keep and eye on me. Three days later she sat me in the back so she couldnt hear me. Lol. Everytime she'd take off i'd hollar .. Look out!!



meeeeeeeeeeeeeee toooooo. 


You kin to me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Told the bus lady we could walk home faster than she could drive. That day half way home the bottom fell out, we were soaked, she drove by and blew the horn , pointed and laughed. Then she told our parents.
Another week of sweeping.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Mud=Master Sweeper.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Remembering back to the bus, I need to look up and call some of them boys.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just so y'all know a bus bench seat will not fit out the window. Almost but not quite.





KyDawg said:


> Only time I got in trouble at school was when we colored a bunch off raw eggs at Easter one year. Wouldn't got caught then but one of the other school bus drivers ratted me out.





mudracing101 said:


> She sat us right behind her in the first seat so she could keep and eye on me. Three days later she sat me in the back so she couldnt hear me. Lol. Everytime she'd take off i'd hollar .. Look out!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee toooooo.
> 
> 
> You kin to me


 I'm beginning to think you two ARE related!


mudracing101 said:


> Told the bus lady we could walk home faster than she could drive. That day half way home the bottom fell out, we were soaked, she drove by and blew the horn , pointed and laughed. Then she told our parents.
> Another week of sweeping.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=Master Sweeper.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

I didn't sit in the front of the bus much. Not much at all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't sit in the front of the bus much. Not much at all.



well it wasnt by choice when we were there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> well it wasnt by choice when we were there



And that's a FACT Jack.


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

I wish y'all had been on Keebs' bus......I bet she would have tore y'alls tails up......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

the wheels on the bus go round and round


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I wish y'all had been on Keebs' bus......I bet she would have tore y'alls tails up......


 I would've resigned!!!!!!!!  
I always said though, if I could own my own bus like they used to and I discipline the kids like I wanted/needed to, I would drive again..........


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

round and round...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

round and round.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I would've resigned!!!!!!!!
> I always said though, if I could own my own bus like they used to and I discipline the kids like I wanted/needed to, I would drive again..........



I'm glad I aint in the 6th grade no more.


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm glad I aint in the 6th grade no more.



so is Mr. Hawnett...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm glad I aint in the 6th grade no more.





rydert said:


> so is Mr. Hawnett...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey.....I saw homo3 while I was out and about!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.....I saw homo3 while I was out and about!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

I got a sweet ride; don't I!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

key word being sweeeeet


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> key word being sweeeeet



thanks buddy; that means a lot coming from you


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.....I saw homo3 while I was out and about!



lol-ed........


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

homo3 really catching it today.......


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2015)

kang........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2015)

catching what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Take what?





hdm03 said:


> I got a sweet ride; don't I!!!!



Yeah.....and I didn know you was a black guy either. 

Pants up, don't poot!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 really catching it today.......


whole heartedly too.......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only had to ride the school bus one year. 6th grade.
> I got in trouble on the school bus.
> I would make the sound of a train whistle at the railroad crossing.
> Took him a while to catch me.







I always had to ride the bus. My aunt was the bus driver. She wrote me up once for screaming.  My sister was the one doing the screaming.  I had to write "I will not scream on Ms. Brenda's Bus" for a whole week every morning in detention. 

My kids don't ride the bus. Never have & never will.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I always had to ride the bus. My aunt was the bus driver. She wrote me up once for screaming.  My sister was the one doing the screaming.  I had to write "I will not scream on Ms. Brenda's Bus" for a whole week every morning in detention.
> 
> My kids don't ride the bus. Never have & never will.


I could write with two pencils pretty good. Knock out two lines at once.
I LET My boy ride it once. Thank goodness he didn't like it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2015)

I bet Mud could write with two pencils too.


Wait, maybe not.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2015)

Folks, I have had a field day over in the Political Forum today and if you go over and read my very serious post, there will be FREE BEER tomorrow  (only for those of legal age of course) !!!!!    


I promise that you will be very enlightened by the comments that I made in the following linked thread and I hope that you see just what a predicament that we Americans are in currently.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=848307
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2015)

Keebs, I got your message and THANKS.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I got your message and THANKS.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.....I saw homo3 while I was out and about!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet Mud could write with two pencils too.
> 
> 
> Wait, maybe not.



 Nope, can barely right with one!!!

Time to go later y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Bout that time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Quack's up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey Quack!!!

Keebs lets go, i'll let you drive , we'll pretend it the bus..




































LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Afternoon friends !!  Ya'll headed home, I'm headed in.



Between the school bus stories and ya'll doggin on Homobro I've be LOLin all ova.


Been telling Dawn about Mandy and Kevin's bus stories, she's justa cackling !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Quack!!!
> 
> Keebs lets go, i'll let you drive , we'll pretend it the bus..
> 
> LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I think I'll see if Leroy can swing by & get me!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!  Ya'll headed home, I'm headed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well tell her I said "Hey"!
Bye ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!  Ya'll headed home, I'm headed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was quackin up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

I bet LOVEMYLAB used to get high on the bus.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.....I saw homo3 while I was out and about!




Dang before I knew it I had peed in my pants laughing at that photo JEFFRO.  That is a real classic !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Chief I hope they find a simple/painless cure for the Jagz ailment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang before I knew it I had peed in my pants laughing at that photo JEFFRO.  That is a real classic !!!!



That was an authentic photo from my phone on the way home from taking Jag to the Dr., Mike! I couldn't believe it when I pulled up behind him after the conversation we were having in here. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief I hope they find a simple/painless cure for the Jagz ailment.



Mill, they are referring him to a gastroenterologist for a closer look. They didn't like the fact that it has happened 3 times in about the past month either. Hopefully it's not a big issue, thanks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

Whad I miss?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet LOVEMYLAB used to get high on the bus.



Weed hadn't even been invented back then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 really catching it today.......





blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss?




Homo3 is a "catcher,"  Crickett's son going to school, Mandy and Kev actin the fool on the school bus, Jag having difficulty swallowing his food.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss?



Hey blood didn't see many critters on the ride but did get a couple of shots


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm not sure but ain't this QUACKs' house


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

Pretty sure this is his lawnmower though


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm not sure but ain't this QUACKs' house



Beautiful pictures sir!
Not Quacks house... To old and not even close to being big enough!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

I hear ya blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm not sure but ain't this QUACKs' house



Neat old house and windmill....cool pics, Mike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I hear ya blood



What the? LOL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

Labs that house pic sure could have been taken in Nebraska.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2015)

wycliff said:


> afternoon



howdy


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I could write with two pencils pretty good. Knock out two lines at once.
> I LET My boy ride it once. Thank goodness he didn't like it.



I wouldn't that smart! 

My kids always asked to ride & I always told them no. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Homo3 is a "catcher,"  Crickett's son going to school, Mandy and Kev actin the fool on the school bus, Jag having difficulty swallowing his food.



Holy cow!!! Where's the fainting smiley when I need it! Quack read back! I'm impressed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



Howdy Wybro!



Crickett said:


> I wouldn't that smart!
> 
> My kids always asked to ride & I always told them no.
> 
> ...



And MizCrickettsis!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

how is Jag doing today Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> how is Jag doing today Chief



He's doing fine, just got to keep an eye on him while he eats.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He's doing fine, just got to keep an eye on him while he eats.



10-4 gotta be scary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 10-4 gotta be scary.



Yessir, making an appt with a specialist tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Worse comes to worse I can take him to homo3 for some lessons.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Worse comes to worse I can take him to homo3 for some lessons.



Watch out 3 incoming


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Dawn fixed me a most delicious suppa plate for werk, venison hambooger steak n gravy, smashed taters, fresh peas and some okra picked today outta of the garden !!

Oh, and I picked up a Buttafanger on the way to work, buy one, get one free !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Watch out 3 incoming



Ouch!!!! I deserved it! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn fixed me a most delicious suppa plate for werk, venison hambooger steak n gravy, smashed taters, fresh peas and some okra picked today outta of the garden !!
> 
> Oh, and I picked up a Buttafanger on the way to work, buy one, get one free !!
> 
> ...



Man that all looks good, but for some reason those peas and okra just put it over the top for me. Well, that buttafanger too!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, making an appt with a specialist tomorrow.



Let us know what the doc says.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Let us know what the doc says.



Will do, Miz Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch!!!! I deserved it!
> 
> 
> 
> Man that all looks good, but for some reason those peas and okra just put it over the top for me. Well, that buttafanger too!





Peas and okra were awesome.  She puts okra in with just about all vegetables.  Had a ole black lady used to cook us collards with okra years ago, I thought it was kinda strange combo, but it's really good!

Plus we got okra running out the ears, gotta be the easiest thing in the world to grow !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2015)

Planted my okra late this year and it is just now blooming.   Of course it will bear all the way to frost.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Planted my okra late this year and it is just now blooming.   Of course it will bear all the way to frost.





Yessir, I'm going to replant some more okra soon.  Squash done bout had it, still picking a few, tomatos are doing okay, peppers done quit.


If/when I get my twactor back I'm gonna harrow up the garden for some mustard greens, collards, cabbage and some more okra. 



Ya'll ever heard of folks smacking their okra with an ole fishing rod ??   Claim it makes them pollinate better and grow more okra, I know of some folks that swear by it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Chiefbro needs to plant some okra in that fortress/high dolla garden he built last year !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

^^^^^^  Hehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Planted my okra late this year and it is just now blooming.   Of course it will bear all the way to frost.



My house was built in an okra plot according to my Momma!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I'm going to replant some more okra soon.  Squash done bout had it, still picking a few, tomatos are doing okay, peppers done quit.
> 
> 
> If/when I get my twactor back I'm gonna harrow up the garden for some mustard greens, collards, cabbage and some more okra.
> ...



Yessir, I've heard of it. I believe they used to do it here.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro needs to plant some okra in that fortress/high dolla garden he built last year !!



I grew some in it last season. Didn't plant nothin in it this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Just got back from chasin Bert! My daughter needs to find my E collar I loaned her. I'm too old to be chasin a long legged hardheaded misbehavin puppy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Not too late to plant okra now Chief !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too late to plant okra now Chief !!!



Even from seed?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2015)

Think I'll hit the sack. Quackbro and Homerbro, yall have a good'un.

I believe Wybro is off tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Even from seed?




Put 'em in the ground NOW, they'll make !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll hit the sack. Quackbro and Homerbro, yall have a good'un.
> 
> I believe Wybro is off tonight.




Later Chief, lil doggie done wore you OUT !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Sammich time...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Gonna have a PBJ a lil later on with some Bugles !!


Just me and you tonight Blood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna have a PBJ a lil later on with some Bugles !!
> 
> 
> Just me and you tonight Blood !!



Looks like it! Kinda romantic ain't it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like it! Kinda romantic ain't it?





Yes, yes it is.  We should meet at the park in Tifton, I hear it's beautiful there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes it is.  We should meet at the park in Tifton, I hear it's beautiful there.



morning quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning quack.






Hiya 6, whutchu doin up so late ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

I found some rims I'd like to put on my 6x12 trailer, but I don't know if they'll fit ??  They're 15" x 10", 5x4, 5 lugs.   Come off a Jeep. I dunno what's on my trailer??


Sound like they're gonna be too wide ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Quack and Blood.  Looks like it was mighty lonely in here during the night.

Dang, this driveler thread is about gone, gone, gone !!!  Sure hope that somebody fires up another one real soon and get he ball rolling again with hours of fun filled excitement.

Where is that Gobblin fellow this morning as I need some coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes????

I think that I stirred up a bunch of mischief  over in the Political Forum in the past couple of days but I surely had a lot of fun doing it though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I found some rims I'd like to put on my 6x12 trailer, but I don't know if they'll fit ??  They're 15" x 10", 5x4, 5 lugs.   Come off a Jeep. I dunno what's on my trailer??
> 
> 
> Sound like they're gonna be too wide ???




Rims, rims, rims..........Quack you need to talk to Jeffro because he is the only guy that I know those big 26" rims on his lawnmower even !!!!!    Yep, he knows his rims for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2015)

Tried to beat the white screen but no the Macon urchin was up early and plugged in the tape machine.

My green beans and zippers are playing out.  Pulled up the watermelon vines and cukes this week as they were done.  For some reason my peppers always but on late even when I plant early in the season.  Tomatoes are just now really bearing.   Finally getting enough to process and put in freezer to get enough to make sauce and maybe ketchup.  Cherry tomatoes I am getting 3 pints every two days.   

Join me for coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Quack and Blood.  Looks like it was mighty lonely in here during the night.
> 
> Dang, this driveler thread is about gone, gone, gone !!!  Sure hope that somebody fires up another one real soon and get he ball rolling again with hours of fun filled excitement.
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes it is.  We should meet at the park in Tifton, I hear it's beautiful there.



Homo3 an all his buddies will be there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Mernin fellas!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas!!!



morning BOG


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>




Looks like Blood and Quack have just about got the night shift completed.


Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee.

Dang, looking at that UGLY Tattoo surely woke me up fast !!!!  Did your wife take that photo of your arm ??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

This one's done, stick a foke in it !!!


'Morning guys, I'm ready to head to da house !!!



GW start up a new driveler with some HOT tunes !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Locking this un down . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

as of NOW . .


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't run


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

I will just be a minute


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Done?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Quack finish9


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

1008


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

1007


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Who will do the next un?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

I might


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Some people don't understand my avatar


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

I do


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry quack I'm usually working now


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lftt!


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot peppers


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm trying to catch jbs post count


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

last post!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning BOG


Mernin G


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Looks like Blood and Quack have just about got the night shift completed.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee.
> ...



Don't use the C werd on me!


----------

